# Leggere o interpretare



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

arrivati ad un certo punto ho 'impressione che si tenda a dare sempre la stessa lettura di quello che  scrive una persona attribuendola ad un atteggiamento che la caratterizza .
sei sono "la snob" tutti i miei messaggi avranno quell'impronta.


----------



## rewindmee (13 Novembre 2014)

Giusta osservazione.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Hai proprio ragione, Minerva!

Come sempre, del resto.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivati ad un certo punto ho 'impressione che si tenda a dare sempre la stessa lettura di quello che scrive una persona attribuendola ad un atteggiamento che la caratterizza .
> sei sono "la snob" tutti i miei messaggi avranno quell'impronta.


Casomai tu sei la tardona rincoglionita. Al limite.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

non prendere per il retro capra.
comunque l'esempio è questo
se scrivo
_in effetti pensandoci è divertente.
a scrivere più o meno si risulta differenti ma non c'è nulla che strida particolarmente ...più o meno appunto,
ad incontrarsi con età e fisicità , stili diversissimi imagino che l'imbarazzo possa esserci.


_
e mi si risponde io non vado ad un provino vuol dire che hai letto


gente come vi vestite perché io sarei fighissima!


----------



## drusilla (13 Novembre 2014)

Diciamo che in genere non ci smentiamo mai. Ma se si prova a leggere tutto di un intervento ci si trova a "sorprendersi" che una certa cosa sia stata scritta da un certo nick e molte volte la sorpresa è positiva.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non prendere per il retro capra.
> comunque l'esempio è questo
> se scrivo
> _in effetti pensandoci è divertente.
> ...


Non hai capito un cazzo. Disincagliata mica voleva dire quello.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non prendere per il retro capra.
> comunque l'esempio è questo
> se scrivo
> _in effetti pensandoci è divertente.
> ...


Minnie, io non mi faccio beffe di te, anzi.

Ti dò ragione, e nel dartela ti dimostro che ce l'hai davvero.

Non pensare che io sia il tipo che confonde la persona col personaggio e le idee con la pantomima, ma ci sono sempre sia le une che gli altri e, se ti si risponde in un certo modo, non è detto che si trascuri il resto perchè non lo si è capito, non lo si è letto o non lo si è saputo interpretare.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Minnie, io non mi faccio beffe di te, anzi.
> 
> Ti dò ragione, e nel dartela ti dimostro che ce l'hai davvero.
> 
> Non pensare che io sia il tipo che confonde la persona col personaggio e le idee con la pantomima, ma ci sono sempre sia le une che gli altri e, se ti si risponde in un certo modo, non è detto che si trascuri il resto perchè non lo si è capito, non lo si è letto o non lo si è saputo interpretare.


Ma cosa le dai ragione, imbecille pure tu. Potrebbe, eventualmente, avere un senso quello che scrive in generale (sempre eventualmente), ma l'esempio che l'ha indotta alla solita riflessione alla cazzo di cane è il classico caso dove LEI dovrebbe imparare ad interpretare quello che legge, prima di lanciarsi in ste cazzo di pippe mentali senza capo nè coda. Non potevi restartene a fare in culo pure tu? Ma almeno un'inzolfata a Fantastica vorrai mai dargliela invece di passare il tempo tra youporn ed il dizionario, cercando notizie su Daniele che non ti scrive da Nanchino?


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa le dai ragione, imbecille pure tu. Potrebbe, eventualmente, avere un senso quello che scrive in generale (sempre eventualmente), ma l'esempio che l'ha indotta alla solita riflessione alla cazzo di cane è il classico caso dove LEI dovrebbe imparare ad interpretare quello che legge, prima di lanciarsi in ste cazzo di pippe mentali senza capo nè coda. Non potevi restartene a fare in culo pure tu? Ma almeno un'inzolfata a Fantastica vorrai mai dargliela invece di passare il tempo tra youporn ed il dizionario, cercando notizie su Daniele che non ti scrive da Nanchino?


Se ti dicessi che tua madre è puttana, come mi risponderesti?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Ma infatti ovviamente vale anche per  me


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che tua madre è puttana, come mi risponderesti?


Ti risponderei che hai dei bei gusti di merda.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivati ad un certo punto ho 'impressione che si tenda a dare sempre la stessa lettura di quello che  scrive una persona attribuendola ad un atteggiamento che la caratterizza .
> sei sono "la snob" tutti i miei messaggi avranno quell'impronta.


Mine', mi sa che ti stai facendo anziana veramente.

Cominciano i primi scrupoli, sta a vedere che fra poco mi cominci ad andare pure a messa.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti risponderei che hai dei bei gusti di merda.


E se fossero vere entrambe le cose?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E se fossero vere entrambe le cose?


E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile.


E' per questo che ti sei dato la missione di semplificarlo ai mentecatti che incontri?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mine', mi sa che ti stai facendo anziana veramente.
> 
> Cominciano i primi scrupoli, sta a vedere che fra poco mi cominci ad andare pure a messa.


Monotono


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' per questo che ti sei dato la missione di semplificarlo ai mentecatti che incontri?


Sono un filantropo, che vuoi che ti dica. Per caso stai imparando anche il mandarino standard per vedere cosa combina Daniele in quel forum sul tradimento che frequenta da quando la cantante di Hong Kong l'ha sfanculato?


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> Monotono


Ecco. Che ti lamenti tu se pari una snob.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivati ad un certo punto ho 'impressione che si tenda a dare sempre la stessa lettura di quello che  scrive una persona attribuendola ad un atteggiamento che la caratterizza .
> sei sono "la snob" tutti i miei messaggi avranno quell'impronta.



Ma no, dai. 
Magari per qualcuno.
Per me a volte esprimi concetti e riflessioni più che condivisibili, a volte solenni cazzate come tutti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono un filantropo, che vuoi che ti dica. Per caso stai imparando anche il mandarino standard per vedere cosa combina Daniele in quel forum sul tradimento che frequenta da quando la cantante di Hong Kong l'ha sfanculato?


No, quello semplificato.

Certo che se devi usare sto forum solo per dimostrare che sei meglio dello sciroccato medio che ci scrive, hai gioco facile.
E mica ti dico che lo fai perchè vuoi rivalerti della tua vita merdosa, perchè non tu hanno fatto studiare anche se eri bravo perchè dovevi mantenere la famiglia, e non hai abbastanza soldi per comprarti una strato del 54 per suonarla alla cazzo di cane e che vai con le cassiere perchè quelle laureate ti fanno venire il complesso di inferiorità e non ti si rizza...
Ecco, cose così non le dico...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, quello semplificato.
> 
> Certo che se devi usare sto forum solo per dimostrare che sei meglio dello sciroccato medio che ci scrive, hai gioco facile.
> E mica ti dico che lo fai perchè vuoi rivalerti della tua vita merdosa, perchè non tu hanno fatto studiare anche se eri bravo perchè dovevi mantenere la famiglia, e non hai abbastanza soldi per comprarti una strato del 54 per suonarla alla cazzo di cane e che vai con le cassiere perchè quelle laureate ti fanno venire il complesso di inferiorità e non ti si rizza...
> Ecco, cose così non le dico...


Fai bene a non dirle perchè sarebbero scemenze. E aggiungerne altre a quelle che già scrivi di tuo non è che ti farebbe bene. Poi, ovviamente, fai come meglio preferisci.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fai bene a non dirle perchè sarebbero scemenze. E aggiungerne altre a quelle che già scrivi di tuo non è che ti farebbe bene. Poi, ovviamente, fai come meglio preferisci.


Invece per me funzionano meglio di una pallina antistress.

E tratta bene la Minnie, poverella!


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, quello semplificato.
> 
> Certo che se devi usare sto forum solo per dimostrare che sei meglio dello sciroccato medio che ci scrive, hai gioco facile.
> E mica ti dico che lo fai perchè vuoi rivalerti della tua vita merdosa, perchè non tu hanno fatto studiare anche se eri bravo perchè dovevi mantenere la famiglia, e non hai abbastanza soldi per comprarti una strato del 54 per suonarla alla cazzo di cane e che vai con le cassiere perchè quelle laureate ti fanno venire il complesso di inferiorità e non ti si rizza...
> Ecco, cose così non le dico...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


>


Cosa ti perplime ?  apprezza il dialogo per una volta paritario ...semmai


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cosa ti perplime ?  apprezza il dialogo per una volta paritario ...semmai


Mi Sa che mi manca la chiave di lettura


----------



## drusilla (13 Novembre 2014)

*Catfight Culteranista versus concettista*

:tv:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi Sa che mi manca la chiave di lettura


Ma secondo me invece è chiarissima


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma no, dai.
> Magari per qualcuno.
> Per me a volte esprimi concetti e riflessioni più che condivisibili, a volte solenni cazzate come tutti.


claro.
però non parlavo solo dime?
lo vedi che do questa impressione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> claro.
> però non parlavo solo dime?
> lo vedi che do questa impressione?



Infatti io questa cosa la penso di tutti.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

ti strappo l'apparecchio!





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Invece per me funzionano meglio di una pallina antistress.
> 
> E tratta bene la Minnie, *poverella*!


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti strappo l'apparecchio!


Mon Dieu!


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma secondo me invece è chiarissima


Sono ottuso non colgo le sfumature


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mon Dieu!


comunque con te ci si abitua ad interpretare anche per la tua scelta di linguaggio .
e sai bene che per un bel periodo ti leggevo(interpretavo)con il pollice verso per via di questi scambi misogini con eretteo .mi ha sorpreso molto scoprire che sei giovane quando penso tutti ti vedano come una specie di grande saggio


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque con te ci si abitua ad interpretare anche per la tua scelta di linguaggio .
> e sai bene che per un bel periodo ti leggevo(interpretavo)con il pollice verso per via di questi scambi misogini con eretteo .*mi ha sorpreso molto scoprire che sei giovane* quando penso tutti ti vedano come una specie di grande saggio


Pensa tu quanto ci capisci.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa tu quanto ci capisci.


non credo di volerti convincere di qualcosa, per cui apprezzo il fatto che tu abbia più volte ribadito dei concetti su di me ma grosso modo ho capito, non devi sforzarti ancora


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo di volerti convincere di qualcosa, per cui apprezzo il fatto che tu abbia più volte ribadito dei concetti su di me ma grosso modo ho capito, non devi sforzarti ancora


Aggiungo, peraltro, che più che saggio si caga addosso, dove "caga addosso" è un recipiente per le più svariate emozioni da stordito (ansia, insicurezza, fragilità, blablabla). Manco Eretteo è vecchio.


----------



## drusilla (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro, Eretteo, etc, sono dei nerd, ci scommetto una cena... ergo sotto i quaranta.:carneval:


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non prendere per il retro capra.
> comunque l'esempio è questo
> se scrivo
> _in effetti pensandoci è divertente.
> ...



Io e te non ci capiamo, sicuramente sono io a non capire, volevo dire il contrario ma va bene!


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Comunque, scherzi a parte, ma non è che ci si prende un po' troppo sul serio qui?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

contro chi scommetti, però? 





drusilla ha detto:


> Rabarbaro, Eretteo, etc, sono dei nerd, ci scommetto una cena... ergo sotto i quaranta.:carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque con te ci si abitua ad interpretare anche per la tua scelta di linguaggio .
> e sai bene che per un bel periodo ti leggevo(interpretavo)con il pollice verso per via di questi scambi misogini con eretteo .mi ha sorpreso molto scoprire che sei giovane quando penso tutti ti vedano come una specie di grande saggio


Sullo stile e sul linguaggio chiunque ha ormai detto la sua, me compreso.
Gli scambi misogini, se mai avessi la voglia, il tempo e la follia di andarteli a ripescare e rileggere, erano - primo - tutt'altro che scambi e - secondo - tutt'altro che misogini (almeno per quanto mi riguarda).
La mia età, poi, era nota da tempo e ben prima dei suddetti scambi.

Chiunque ha - poi - tutto il diritto di vedere ogni altro individuo, persona in carne ed ossa o utente di forum, come più gli piace (come meglio gli riesce, mi verrebbe da dire) perchè non puoi fermare la fantasia delle persone nel dare e nel raccogliere e la loro voglia ti trovare qualcosa oltre e qualcuno dietro ciò che gli si para davanti.
Però è uno sforzo continuo, e richiederebbe un tempo ed un'attenzione che non abbiamo e non vogliamo prestare a lungo, tante volte quindi le etichette le appiccichiamo troppo presto, spesso a sproposito ed ingenerosamente e, soprattutto, non le cambiamo, perchè quelle sono (sembrano) il frutto dei nostri sforzi, ed è ben più facile falsare gli altri andando in giro coi paraocchi o con gli occhiali deformanti, perchè lì, gli sforzi da stravolgere sono solo quelli altrui, quelli di cui ci importa di meno.


----------



## drusilla (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> contro chi scommetti, però?


contro chi li crede stagionati? tu? vegano o ignorante?:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Comunque, scherzi a parte, ma non è che ci si prende un po' troppo sul serio qui?


Sicuramemte si, altrimenti certi scazzi nemmeno sarebbero contemplati


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo. Disincagliata mica voleva dire quello.



Ti ho letto adesso e TI AMO!  Questa volta davvero davvero.

PERO' capisco che e' sempre difficile capire cos'è che si pensano e sono varie e poi si riassume tutto  in poche righe.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> contro chi li crede stagionati? tu? vegano o ignorante?:mexican:


Con lei però il requisito è che paghi tu comunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sullo stile e sul linguaggio chiunque ha ormai detto la sua, me compreso.
> Gli scambi misogini, se mai avessi la voglia, il tempo e la follia di andarteli a ripescare e rileggere, erano - primo - tutt'altro che scambi e - secondo - tutt'altro che misogini (almeno per quanto mi riguarda).
> La mia età, poi, era nota da tempo e ben prima dei suddetti scambi.
> 
> ...


Quototi


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sullo stile e sul linguaggio chiunque ha ormai detto la sua, me compreso.
> Gli scambi misogini, se mai avessi la voglia, il tempo e la follia di andarteli a ripescare e rileggere, erano - primo - tutt'altro che scambi e - secondo - tutt'altro che misogini (almeno per quanto mi riguarda).
> La mia età, poi, era nota da tempo e ben prima dei suddetti scambi.
> 
> ...


hai ragione , abbiamo il diritto alla fantasia e forse questo è il valore aggiunto di un forum.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sicuramemte si, altrimenti certi scazzi nemmeno sarebbero contemplati


Ma guarda che certe volte è assurdo veramente.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Comunque, scherzi a parte, ma non è che ci si prende un po' troppo sul serio qui?



O per il culo?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

se tu ami chi mi dice di non capire un cazzo preferendo questo ad una tua spiegazione direi che trovo questo assai desolante.


disincantata ha detto:


> Ti ho letto adesso e TI AMO!  Questa volta davvero davvero.
> 
> PERO' capisco che e' sempre difficile capire cos'è che si pensano e sono varie e poi si riassume tutto  in poche righe.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O per il culo?


Ah


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma guarda che certe volte è assurdo veramente.


alcuni scazzi si, arrivano a livelli subliminali del nulla, altri sono più motivati. Altri ancora son divertenti e fanno sorridere, taluni sono solo fastidiosi. Però a pensarci bene è speculare al mondo reale  con il valore aggiunto ( si fa per dire) che qui si può esagerare senza particolari conseguenze nella realtà alcuni atteggiamenti sarebbero facilmente repressi


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sullo stile e sul linguaggio chiunque ha ormai detto la sua, me compreso.
> Gli scambi misogini, se mai avessi la voglia, il tempo e la follia di andarteli a ripescare e rileggere, erano - primo - tutt'altro che scambi e - secondo - tutt'altro che misogini (almeno per quanto mi riguarda).
> La mia età, poi, era nota da tempo e ben prima dei suddetti scambi.
> 
> ...


Basterebbe lavorare sulla propria suscettibilità, si farebbe prima.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

uno che definisce me schifo di persona per non aver capito nulla e non sapere niente .
mi cadono le braccia e mi girano le balle
amen


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Basterebbe lavorare sulla propria suscettibilità, si farebbe prima.


In realtà basterebbe lavorare sulla sucettibilità del proprio personaggio


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O per il culo?


Anche


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno che definisce me schifo di persona per non aver capito nulla e non sapere niente .
> mi cadono le braccia e mi girano le balle
> amen


No, per reiterare e reiterare e reiterare ancora. Ma non poi non "schifo di persona". Rincoglionita, casomai.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In realtà basterebbe lavorare sulla sucettibilità del proprio personaggio


Beh si, perché in fondo e perlopiù quello siamo. Il discorso comunque è sempre quello, poi io col tempo mi sono reso conto di essere sempre meno personaggio. Gli effetti collaterali sono stati inevitabili. Non nascondo però che gli scazzi, come diceva Fiamma, cominciano un po' a demoralizzarmi.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Beh si, perché in fondo e perlopiù quello siamo. Il discorso comunque è sempre quello, poi io col tempo mi sono reso conto di essere sempre meno personaggio. Gli effetti collaterali sono stati inevitabili. Non nascondo però che gli scazzi, come diceva Fiamma, cominciano un po' a demoralizzarmi.


perdonami jon...ma che cosa c'entrano gli scazzi?
voglio dire...se non li ami attieniti al tema del thread che non riguarda questi ma la maniera in cui leggiamo gli altri.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno che definisce me schifo di persona per non aver capito nulla e non sapere niente .
> mi cadono le braccia e mi girano le balle
> amen


Oppure tu dai troppo valore a ciò che dicono o pensano gli altri, pur sapendo che ti conoscono poco, visto che la realtà di un forum e' sempre parziale.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

oppure rispetto a cosa?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oppure tu dai troppo valore a ciò che dicono o pensano gli altri, pur sapendo che ti conoscono poco, visto che la realtà di un forum e' sempre parziale.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

valore in che senso?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Beh si, perché in fondo e perlopiù quello siamo. Il discorso comunque è sempre quello, poi io col tempo mi sono reso conto di essere sempre meno personaggio. Gli effetti collaterali sono stati inevitabili. Non nascondo *però che gli scazzi, come diceva Fiamma, cominciano un po' a demoralizzarmi.*



Ne vogliamo dare una chiave di lettura ?  scherzo si aprirebbe un flame infinito :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

perché flame e non discussione? 





Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]
> Ne vogliamo dare una chiave di lettura ?  scherzo si aprirebbe un flame infinito :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> oppure rispetto a cosa?


Al fatto che ti inquieti per un giudizio che non ti piace e che sicuramente nemmeno ti rappresenta realmente, perché immagino che dietro a Min ci sia una donna che nel quotidiano  ha mille altre sfaccettature , a noi non note


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O per il culo?


Tu è questo che ci vedi?


----------



## drusilla (13 Novembre 2014)

quando mi sono sentita malinterpretata o attaccata o derisa o presa in giro, comunque un piccolo esamino di coscienza l'ho fatto (forse un po di ragione hanno, forse come mi pongo produce questi effetti, etc) anche se poi scatta un "sticazzi".


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Beh si, perché in fondo e perlopiù quello siamo. Il discorso comunque è sempre quello, poi io col tempo mi sono reso conto di essere sempre meno personaggio. Gli effetti collaterali sono stati inevitabili. Non nascondo però che gli scazzi, come diceva Fiamma, cominciano un po' a demoralizzarmi.


Non è tanto essere un personaggio, quanto comportarsi come tale.
Fuori da qua si viene a patti più facilmente per forza e si abbassa la cresta volenti o nolenti, non ce ne sono mica tanti che possano permettersi di essere duri e puri...
Qui dentro è più facile, perchè non c'è niente da dimostrare e niente da perdere, il mondo è piccolo e tutti possono sentirsi dei grandi pescatori se gettano l'esca in un acquario...

Gli scazzi degli altri sono e restano scazzi degli altri, se ho simpatia con qualcuno che ce l'ha in culo con un altro, non per questo deve cominciare a star sul cazzo anche a me e mica mi devo schierare per forza su tutto, anzi...

Te non sei mica più l'omone blu con l'atomo in fronte, in questo ci hai perso o ci hai guadagnato per qualcuno, ma se vuoi essere diverso lo decidi solo tu.
Idem per gli altri.
Idem per me.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Al fatto che ti inquieti per un giudizio che non ti piace e che sicuramente nemmeno ti rappresenta realmente, perché immagino che dietro a Min ci sia una donna che nel quotidiano  ha mille altre sfaccettature , a noi non note


ho aperto una riflessione, poi mi inquieto a leggere ti amo ad uno che mi dice non capisci un cazzo , detto questo vado avanti


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Al fatto che ti inquieti per un giudizio che non ti piace e che sicuramente nemmeno ti rappresenta realmente*, perché immagino che dietro a Min ci sia una donna che nel quotidiano  ha mille altre sfaccettature , a noi non note


Brava Fiamma, stavo pensando proprio a cose cosi.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

certo.
non sembra ma io di autocritica ne ho fatta, nefaccio e ne farò parecchia

non ne vedo poi tanta in giro, però





drusilla ha detto:


> quando mi sono sentita malinterpretata o attaccata o derisa o presa in giro, comunque un piccolo esamino di coscienza l'ho fatto (forse un po di ragione hanno, forse come mi pongo produce questi effetti, etc) anche se poi scatta un "sticazzi".


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> valore in che senso?


Maremma Min, io di solito mi dispiaccio se un giudizio negativo o parzialmente negativo su di me o legato al singolo episodio lo esprime qualcuno che conosco bene, che mi conosce perché si vive una quotidianità e perché c'è un rapporto reale che ci lega, se me lo dice il nick x, y o z che nemmeno so chi sia ( e viceversa ) ...macchisse...


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Brava Fiamma, stavo pensando proprio a cose cosi.


se permetti un attimo di incazzatura ci sta ma è breve e soffermarsi su questo è parziale


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se tu ami chi mi dice di non capire un cazzo preferendo questo ad una tua spiegazione direi che trovo questo assai desolante.



Io la spiegazione l'avevo data.

Solo che io non sono mai maliziosa.

Avevo scritto quello  in risposta a Palladiano che in varie occasioni si era descritto in un certo modo. Secondo me sbagliando. 

Che c'entrava 'come ci si vestira'?'.  MENO ancora essere fighissima!   

INOLTRE penso sia chiaro a tutti che ho 61  sessantuno  anni. Ti sembra mi metta in competizione con trentenni?

Gia' non e' mai stato nel mio carattere da sempre.

JB  ha capito molto meglio, tutto qui.

ORMAI lo conosciamo, detto e ridetto all'inizio che esagera, ma e' il suo personaggio e non lo cambiamo certamente.

CACCHIO TUTTO per aver detto che non mi preoccupa conoscere personalmente forumisti? 

Secondo me sei tu che in questa occasione sei stata polemica!  Per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.
> non sembra ma io di autocritica ne ho fatta, nefaccio e ne farò parecchia
> 
> non ne vedo poi tanta in giro, però


Sembra eccome. Ti fai certi vorticosi giri mentali che manco il Barone Rosso prima che l'abbattessero.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.
> non sembra ma io di autocritica ne ho fatta, nefaccio e ne farò parecchia
> 
> non ne vedo poi tanta in giro, però


Ma, per cose del genere, hai davvero bisogno di vedere quello che fanno gli altri per sapere cosa devi fare tu?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché flame e non discussione?


Perché se il tema del 3D diventa "gli scazzi nel forum, riflessione e autocritica"  qui dentro non si  arriva alla terza pagina senza che uno non abbia dato del deficiente ad un altro se mi trovi qui un 3D che mette in luce opinioni e azioni dei forumisti senza che sia andato a puttane ti faccio un  regalo


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

non so se l'hai notato ma applico spesso il chissene .non vorrei dire ma sul carico che mi arriva a volte vi ho visto ad uno ad uno accusare pure voi
ogni tanto potrò accennare leggermente una piccola e leggerissima ribellione?
ma se continuiamo a rimarcarla come si va avanti?:singleeye: 





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma Min, io di solito mi dispiaccio se un giudizio negativo o parzialmente negativo su di me o legato al singolo episodio lo esprime qualcuno che conosco bene, che mi conosce perché si vive una quotidianità e perché c'è un rapporto reale che ci lega, se me lo dice il nick x, y o z che nemmeno so chi sia ( e viceversa ) ...macchisse...


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non è tanto essere un personaggio, quanto comportarsi come tale.
> Fuori da qua si viene a patti più facilmente per forza e si abbassa la cresta volenti o nolenti, non ce ne sono mica tanti che possano permettersi di essere duri e puri...
> Qui dentro è più facile, perchè non c'è niente da dimostrare e niente da perdere, il mondo è piccolo e tutti possono sentirsi dei grandi pescatori se gettano l'esca in un acquario...
> 
> ...


Sai cos'è? E questo a prescindere da tutto, compreso anche questo contesto, io ho sempre preferito essere quello che sono. Non tanto essere diverso. Per dire che non mi sono mai fatto influenzare dalle opinioni altrui, questa cosa mi accompagna da sempre. Non lo considero tanto un pregio, piuttosto la pura reazione alla mistificazione che le persone e le situazioni possono causare.

Comunque sei una persona intelligente, che per me è come dire "normale".


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

non lo è:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché se il tema del 3D diventa *"gli scazzi nel forum,* riflessione e autocritica"  qui dentro non si  arriva alla terza pagina senza che uno non abbia dato del deficiente ad un altro se mi trovi qui un 3D che mette in luce opinioni e azioni dei forumisti senza che sia andato a puttane ti faccio un  regalo


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho aperto una riflessione, poi mi inquieto a leggere ti amo ad uno che mi dice non capisci un cazzo , detto questo vado avanti


Bè, avrebbe inquietato anche me a dire il vero, ma ad un certo punto che fare?
Viene facile leggere sempre la stessa impronta nelle persone...vero è che però la stessa impronta è pur sempre soggettiva. Tu puoi essere snob per tizio e ironica per caio. Questo non significa fondamentalmente nulla...
Tu sei tu e basta,a prescindere da quello che dice o pensa uno o l'altro.
Brutto diventa quando sulla base di percezioni soggettive fai in modo di ammazzare il dialogo...

Nell'episodio specifico forse il "ti amo" a un'affermazione simile era solo per sottolineare che non avevi capito quello che si voleva dire, visto che poi non è stato spiegato...e queste sono piccolezze che ammazzano i dialoghi, indispongono.
Ma alla fine, come dici tu, si va avanti lo stesso!


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io la spiegazione l'avevo data.
> 
> Solo che io non sono mai maliziosa.
> 
> ...


va bene.
 sorvoliamo su questo e rimane a maggior ragione  il tema sulle interpretazioni


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene.
> sorvoliamo su questo e rimane a maggior ragione  il tema sulle interpretazioni


Ok, quello sempre.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se permetti un attimo di incazzatura ci sta ma è breve e soffermarsi su questo è parziale


Minerva, in tutti questi anni non ho mai visto un tuo "cedimento", chiamiamolo cosi, su un tema simile.

Mo', o è successo qualcosa, oppure è successo qualcosa.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè, avrebbe inquietato anche me a dire il vero, ma ad un certo punto che fare?
> Viene facile leggere sempre la stessa impronta nelle persone...vero è che però la stessa impronta è pur sempre soggettiva. Tu puoi essere snob per tizio e ironica per caio. Questo non significa fondamentalmente nulla...
> Tu sei tu e basta,a prescindere da quello che dice o pensa uno o l'altro.
> Brutto diventa quando sulla base di percezioni soggettive fai in modo di ammazzare il dialogo...
> ...



Come non e' stato spiegato?

Il 'ti amo' era proprio perche' jb ha capito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Beh si, perché in fondo e perlopiù quello siamo. Il discorso comunque è sempre quello, *poi io col tempo mi sono reso conto di essere sempre meno personaggio.* Gli effetti collaterali sono stati inevitabili. Non nascondo però che gli scazzi, come diceva Fiamma, cominciano un po' a demoralizzarmi.



cioè?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non è tanto essere un personaggio, quanto comportarsi come tale.
> Fuori da qua si viene a patti più facilmente per forza e si abbassa la cresta volenti o nolenti, non ce ne sono mica tanti che possano permettersi di essere duri e puri...
> Qui dentro è più facile, perchè non c'è niente da dimostrare e niente da perdere, il mondo è piccolo e tutti possono sentirsi dei grandi pescatori se gettano l'esca in un acquario...
> 
> ...


ma che possono permettersi di essere nudi e puri di questi tempi non c'è nessuno a parte un eremita


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sai cos'è? E questo a prescindere da tutto, compreso anche questo contesto, io ho sempre preferito essere quello che sono. Non tanto essere diverso. Per dire che non mi sono mai fatto influenzare dalle opinioni altrui, questa cosa mi accompagna da sempre. Non lo considero tanto un pregio, piuttosto la pura reazione alla mistificazione che le persone e le situazioni possono causare.
> 
> Comunque sei una persona intelligente, che per me è come dire "normale".


Ma sai che di solito quando qualcuno mi dice qualcosa del tipo "io voglio essere me stesso", io di solito vengo colto da gastrite fulminante, e non sto dicendolo riferito al tuo caso, si badi bene...
Ma se uno è indeciso per carattere, come molti, che cavolo di aiuto gli si può dare consigliandogli di seguire la propria natura?
Lo stesso dicasi per chi è fragile, ondivago e insicuro...

Se sono un apersona a cui piace fingere, che senso ha dirmi che, se sono me stesso, sono per forza genuino?

Comunque capisco che il tuo è un riferirsi alla sincerità.

Questo è sempre apprezzabile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Al fatto che ti inquieti per un giudizio che non ti piace e che sicuramente nemmeno ti rappresenta realmente, perché immagino che dietro a Min ci sia una donna che nel quotidiano  ha mille altre sfaccettature ,* a noi non note*



a me sì, fiammetta.
minerva non è affatto monolitica per quel che mi riguarda


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho aperto una riflessione, poi mi inquieto a leggere ti amo ad uno che mi dice non capisci un cazzo , detto questo vado avanti


ma il ti amo di disi non è giudicante verso te, almeno io non l'ho interpretato così


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che possono permettersi di essere nudi e puri di questi tempi non c'è nessuno a parte un eremita


Come sosteneva Blake, il contrario di innocenza non è colpa o peccato, ma esperienza.

Ci si aggiusta per tentativi, anche facendosi male, ovvio.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

come dicevo, andiamo oltre 





Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma il ti amo di disi non è giudicante verso te, almeno io non l'ho interpretato così


----------



## Stark72 (13 Novembre 2014)

Personalmente non ho giudizi monolitici, ma direi che tendenzialmente non ho proprio giudizi.
La cosa brutta in ogni caso è quando i giudizi monolitici si incontrano nella vita quotidiana fuori da un forum, lì so cazzi.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

però lì è questione non di interpretazione ma di chiusura mentale, che è un'altra cosa





Stark72 ha detto:


> Personalmente non ho giudizi monolitici, ma direi che tendenzialmente non ho proprio giudizi.
> La cosa brutta in ogni caso è quando i giudizi monolitici si incontrano nella vita quotidiana fuori da un forum, lì so cazzi.


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come non e' stato spiegato?
> 
> Il 'ti amo' era proprio perche' jb ha capito.


1)"Guarda Minerva che forse Disincantata non intendeva quello che hai capito" "JB ti amo"

2)"*Non capisci un cazzo.* Disincagliata mica voleva dire quello.  " "JB ti amo"

Condivisibile nel primo caso, triste nel secondo perchè c'è sempre il solito giudizio gratuito, che si sarebbe potuto aggirare parlando direttamente con Minerva e di cosa si intendeva per provino.
Ma questo non è il succo del discorso...il succo del discorso è che le simpatie e le antipatie falsano parecchio e ci si interpreta sempre a seconda di queste e sulla base di giudizi sommari.
E' importante qui sopra? No.
E' inquietante nella vita di tutti i giorni? Sì.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se l'hai notato ma applico spesso il chissene .non vorrei dire ma sul carico che mi arriva a volte vi ho visto ad uno ad uno accusare pure voi
> ogni tanto potrò accennare leggermente una piccola e leggerissima ribellione?
> ma se continuiamo a rimarcarla come si va avanti?:singleeye:


Ma ribellione contro chi !? Contro chi devo andare in guerra ! Ma poi qui dentro !!! ma dai ! Certo che ognuno di noi qui può essersi espresso anche in termini non esattamente civili ( io sicuramente ). Per quanto mi riguarda mi Stranisce solo chi cerca di farmi fessa allora trova pane per i suoi denti ... per il resto c'è MasterCard Anzi no manco quello che devo spender meno


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo è:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Non intendevo il tuo 3D Min facevo un iperbole, un esempio  Guarda che a sbattere così poi ti viene un mal di testa apocalittico


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se l'hai notato ma applico spesso il chissene .non vorrei dire ma sul carico che mi arriva a volte vi ho visto ad uno ad uno accusare pure voi
> *ogni tanto potrò accennare leggermente una piccola e leggerissima ribellione?*
> ma se continuiamo a rimarcarla come si va avanti?:singleeye:



per me sì


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me sì, fiammetta.
> minerva non è affatto monolitica per quel che mi riguarda


nemmeno per me è monolitica


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Personalmente non ho giudizi monolitici, ma direi che tendenzialmente non ho proprio giudizi.
> La cosa brutta in ogni caso è quando i giudizi monolitici si incontrano nella vita quotidiana fuori da un forum, lì so cazzi.


Appunto e li di solito ti incazzi


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivati ad un certo punto *ho l'impressione che si tenda a dare sempre la stessa lettura di quello che  scrive una persona attribuendola ad un atteggiamento che la caratterizza *.
> sei sono "la snob" tutti i miei messaggi avranno quell'impronta.


Torniamo pure IT. Il neretto è vero, ma non è un problema tuo.

In primis perché molto spesso quello che si scrive non ha un tono, uno sguardo o quello che vuoi. Quindi quello che si scrive viene anche e soprattutto interpretato. Si spererebbe non in maniera erronea.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, quello semplificato.
> 
> Certo che se devi usare sto forum solo per dimostrare che sei meglio dello sciroccato medio che ci scrive, hai gioco facile.
> E mica ti dico che lo fai perchè vuoi rivalerti della tua vita merdosa, perchè non tu hanno fatto studiare anche se eri bravo perchè dovevi mantenere la famiglia, e non hai abbastanza soldi per comprarti una strato del 54 per suonarla alla cazzo di cane e che vai con le cassiere perchè quelle laureate ti fanno venire il complesso di inferiorità e non ti si rizza...
> Ecco, cose così non le dico...





Palladiano ha detto:


>





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cosa ti perplime ?  apprezza il dialogo per una volta paritario ...semmai





Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi Sa che mi manca la chiave di lettura





Palladiano ha detto:


> Sono ottuso non colgo le sfumature


Ragazzo..ma dov'eri fino ad oggi? Ti hanno chiuso in bagno mentre il Forum viveva i suoi giorni migliori? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Tu è questo che ci vedi?



Da certi spesso. IO non sono capace. O dialogo o ignoro.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 1)"Guarda Minerva che forse Disincantata non intendeva quello che hai capito" "JB ti amo"
> 
> 2)"*Non capisci un cazzo.* Disincagliata mica voleva dire quello.  " "JB ti amo"
> 
> ...


Tu sei una gran testolina ragazza. :up: 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> nemmeno per me è monolitica


Per me è monolitica in senso monogamo. 

Buscopann


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da certi spesso. IO non sono capace. *O dialogo o ignoro*.


Il che va benissimo, piuttosto che degenerare.
Ma se ci si sente presi per il culo qualche "aggiustamento", come dice Rabarbaro, lo applicherei.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ragazzo..ma dov'eri fino ad oggi? Ti hanno chiuso in bagno mentre il Forum viveva i suoi giorni migliori? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


In effetti oggi sono quasi sempre stato in bagno a guardare a vista l'idraulico che mi sta scassando la doccia.
Però sul serio faccio fatica. Mi manca il background


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma il ti amo di disi non è giudicante verso te, almeno io non l'ho interpretato così


Meno male che lo hai capito almeno tu.

Oltretutto all'inizio avevo solo letto un jb tranquillo.  Poi che esagera lo sappiamo tutti. Diletta per prima.

NON sono permalosa,   ma se c'era una che al limite doveva risentirsi ero proprio io. Visto che mai mai mai per prima attacco.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Torniamo pure IT. Il neretto è vero, ma non è un problema tuo.
> 
> In primis perché molto spesso quello che si scrive non ha un tono, uno sguardo o quello che vuoi. Quindi quello che si scrive viene anche e soprattutto interpretato. Si spererebbe non in maniera erronea.


anche questo è vero.
però quello che dicevo io è la tendenza a farlo sempre rispetto a quello che l'utente per te rappresenta


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Meno male che lo hai capito almeno tu.
> 
> Oltretutto all'inizio avevo solo letto un jb tranquillo.  Poi che esagera lo sappiamo tutti. Diletta per prima.
> 
> NON sono permalosa,   ma se c'era una che al limite doveva risentirsi ero proprio io. Visto che mai mai mai per prima attacco.


non mi pare che nessuno abbia attaccato, infatti


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivati ad un certo punto ho 'impressione che si tenda a dare sempre la stessa lettura di quello che  scrive una persona attribuendola ad un atteggiamento che la caratterizza .
> sei sono "la snob" tutti i miei messaggi avranno quell'impronta.


Ci sei arrivata solo ora?

Ora ti spiego ciò che maggiormente mi diverte di questo forum...

Che cosa tirano fuori o costruiscono sopra i miei posts...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu in questo senso
mi hai sempre divertito parecchio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sei arrivata solo ora?
> 
> Ora ti spiego ciò che maggiormente mi diverte di questo forum...
> 
> ...


secondo me ti sbagli, perlomeno in questi ultimi due anni


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Il che va benissimo, piuttosto che degenerare.
> Ma se ci si sente presi per il culo qualche "aggiustamento", come dice Rabarbaro, lo applicherei.



Allora dimmi cosa c'e' di male a rispondere a qualcuno che ha timori a presentarsi 'non vado ad una sfilata' o qualcosa di simile, neppure ricordo.

Era per mettere tutti a proprio  agio.

Avrei dovuto offendermi io per quel 'fighissima' che a 61 anni direi non e' proprio il caso.

O come sempre ho capito male?


CASPITA BASTA ANDARE A RILEGGERE. 

Poi uno puo' saltare pagine e pagine e rispondere, come ho fatto io a jb, d'istinto.

Qualcuno qui si stupisce ancora dei suoi post?

O quando uno ha la luna giusta ci scherza e va bene, e quando le ha girate, gli altri lo devono capire?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora dimmi cosa c'e' di male a rispondere a qualcuno che ha timori a presentarsi 'non vado ad una sfilata' o qualcosa di simile, neppure ricordo.
> 
> Era per mettere tutti a proprio  agio.
> 
> ...


stiamo ragionando prendendo uno *spunto, punto *(cacofonico)


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Ci risiamo col "daje a JB". Mortacci vostri. Cioè: una sociopatica con evidenti problemi di relazione dopo DIECI (!) anni di forum (sempre lo stesso) ancora si fa pippe mentali SUL NULLA, non avendo capito un cazzo, epperò "eh sai, i modi di JB, eh sai, JB è cattivo, è sai, JB esagera, eh sai JB". Il bau-bau, JB. Crudelio De Mon. Che cazzo di manica di imbecilli.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi pare che nessuno abbia attaccato, infatti



No, ma ci hai aperto addirittura una discussione.  LIBERISSIMAdi farlo intendiamoci, ma poi e' ovvio che da un niente qui si apra un lungo dialogo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per me è monolitica in senso monogamo.
> 
> Buscopann


è che è er meio


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, *ma ci hai aperto addirittura una discussione.*  LIBERISSIMAdi farlo intendiamoci, ma poi e' ovvio che da un niente qui si apra un lungo dialogo.


questo è lo scopo del forum....
ma mica su noi due


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci risiamo col "daje a JB". Mortacci vostri. Cioè: una sociopatica con evidenti problemi di relazione dopo DIECI (!) anni di forum (sempre lo stesso) ancora si fa pippe mentali SUL NULLA, non avendo capito un cazzo, epperò "eh sai, i modi di JB, eh sai, JB è cattivo, è sai, JB esagera, eh sai JB". Il bau-bau, JB. Crudelio De Mon. Che cazzo di manica di imbecilli.


infatti chi ti si prende in considerazione?
ho sbottato perché avevo una caldana ma ritieniti libero


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti chi ti si prende in considerazione?
> ho sbottato perché avevo una caldana ma ritieniti libero


Non stavo parlando di te tranne per la cosa della sociopatica.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma Min, io di solito mi dispiaccio se un giudizio negativo o parzialmente negativo su di me o legato al singolo episodio lo esprime qualcuno che conosco bene, che mi conosce perché si vive una quotidianità e perché c'è un rapporto reale che ci lega, se me lo dice il nick x, y o z che nemmeno so chi sia ( e viceversa ) ...macchisse...


L'ho detto tante volte anche io.
Cioè si tratta di persone che non hanno neppure mai sentito la mia voce!
Qua sorgono 1000 malintesi inutili e privi di fondamento.
come tra minerva e disincantata, manddai....ragazze (di una volta!!!!)
AIUTEREBBE SE TUTTI IGNORASSIMO I TROLL


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sono ottuso non colgo le sfumature


Sei un uomo!

Pensare che è nato tutto da te. Ahahahaha:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> L'ho detto tante volte anche io.
> Cioè si tratta di persone che non hanno neppure mai sentito la mia voce!
> Qua sorgono 1000 malintesi inutili e privi di fondamento.
> come tra minerva e disincantata, manddai....ragazze (di una volta!!!!)
> AIUTEREBBE SE TUTTI IGNORASSIMO I TROLL



Ma io non me la prendo mica, sia chiaro.

Ho ben altro, purtroppo,  fuori da qui per cui patire.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche questo è vero.
> però quello che dicevo io è la tendenza a farlo sempre rispetto a quello che l'utente per te rappresenta


Questo per me era sottinteso, si chiama pregiudizio.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sei arrivata solo ora?
> 
> Ora ti spiego ciò che maggiormente mi diverte di questo forum...
> 
> ...


Conte, tu sei poco fraintendibile in verità. Ti definirei pure limpido o ingenuo per certi aspetti


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei un uomo!
> 
> Pensare che è nato tutto da te. Ahahahaha:rotfl:


Già è vero :rotfl: palli è un puro davvero mi sa


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già è vero :rotfl: palli è un puro davvero mi sa



E si, mi piace molto.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> L'ho detto tante volte anche io.
> Cioè si tratta di persone che non hanno neppure mai sentito la mia voce!
> Qua sorgono 1000 malintesi inutili e privi di fondamento.
> come tra minerva e disincantata, manddai....ragazze (di una volta!!!!)
> AIUTEREBBE SE TUTTI IGNORASSIMO I TROLL


veramente la mia voce l'ho postata


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei un uomo!
> 
> Pensare che è nato tutto da te. Ahahahaha:rotfl:


Da me? E che ho fatto!!


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Da me? E che ho fatto!!



Te lo dico il 21.:incazzato:


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Te lo dico il 21.:incazzato:


Ma no dimmi. Io in questo 3D che c'entro?
Non mi pare di non avere mai offeso nessuno sul forum.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma no dimmi. Io in questo 3D che c'entro?
> Non mi pare di non avere mai offeso nessuno sul forum.


Noooooooooooo che hai capito.

Meglio spiegarsi vis a vis, non si fraintende.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

comunque è la solita roba.
da una parte dici chi se ne frega e tutto ti scivola addosso; dal'altra qui ho scritto dei miei affetti , ho parlato dell'infanzia ,del mio peril mio uomo, della laurea di mia figlia,  ci sono le foto del mio cane da quando era piccolo:singleeye: e comunque le cose che penso , non  racconti inventati.
ccaLCO la mano sulla snob, la contessa mazzantI serbelloni vien dal mare che effettivamente sono se m'incontri la prima volta
se mi conosci sai quanto mi piace giocare.e così è pure qui
perciò ...che cambia ?
sì che esco e me ne frego .però quando ci sono m'importa



 e m'interrogo su come leggo anch'io gli altri  e ci sono le volte che riesco a cercare di capire bene quello che s'intende ma molte altre mi è più facile andare nel pregiudizio del dice così perché a domanda viene da caio  se fosse tizio non direbbe così.
lo faccio, lo faccio


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma io non me la prendo mica, sia chiaro.
> 
> Ho ben altro, purtroppo,  fuori da qui per cui patire.


anche io....sfortunatamente


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma no dimmi. Io in questo 3D che c'entro?
> Non mi pare di non avere mai offeso nessuno sul forum.


TU c'entri sempre :carneval:


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Noooooooooooo che hai capito.
> 
> Meglio spiegarsi vis a vis, non si fraintende.


Porc....mi incazzo quando non capisco. Mi sento un idiota!!!
Ma pure voi fate di quei voli pindarici da capogiro


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma no dimmi. Io in questo 3D che c'entro?
> Non mi pare di non avere mai offeso nessuno sul forum.


c'entrano tutti...non si parla di offese


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> TU c'entri sempre :carneval:


Ah ah ah


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già è vero :rotfl: palli è un puro davvero mi sa


si si, palli :rotfl: piace molto anche a me!


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'entrano tutti...non si parla di offese


Ah ecco. Mi sarebbe dispiaciuto se avessi urtato la tua o di altri sensibilità


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è la solita roba.
> da una parte dici chi se ne frega e tutto ti scivola addosso; dal'altra qui ho scritto dei miei affetti , ho parlato dell'infanzia ,del mio peril mio uomo, della laurea di mia figlia,  ci sono le foto del mio cane da quando era piccolo:singleeye: e comunque le cose che penso , non  racconti inventati.
> ccaLCO la mano sulla snob, la contessa mazzantI serbelloni vien dal mare che effettivamente sono se m'incontri la prima volta
> se mi conosci sai quanto mi piace giocare.e così è pure qui
> ...


uhmmm, e allora perché non accetti messaggi privati?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Mi sarebbe dispiaciuto se avessi urtato la tua o di altri sensibilità


solo che più sei nuovo meno pregiudizi tendi ad avere.sei più puro ,in effetti


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> si si, palli :rotfl: piace molto anche a me!


Ridete ridete!!!! 
Mi state a coglionare eh?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> uhmmm, e allora perché non accetti messaggi privati?


perché quello che m'interessa dal forum è in chiaro e non amo i pettegolezzi


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché quello che m'interessa dal forum è in chiaro e non amo i pettegolezzi


Mica detto che via MP si facciano pettegolezzi. Quelli nascono se si vuole, se si accetta di conversare con questo scopo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> M*ica detto che via MP si facciano pettegolezzi.* Quelli nascono se si vuole, se si accetta di conversare con questo scopo.


senz'altro , infatti è una ragione solo aggiuntiva


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché quello che m'interessa dal forum è in chiaro e non amo i pettegolezzi


(vedi, io ho cercato più volte di mandarti messaggi privati per
chiederti un consiglio su una mia situazione di salute.)

non tutti siamo pettegoli o scorretti.

allora, secondo me, tra il tuo modo di porti *qua sopra* e
quello di le sparo tutte io, nella sostanza, non c'è molta
differenza.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> (vedi, io ho cercato più volte di mandarti messaggi privati per
> chiederti un consiglio su una mia situazione di salute.)
> 
> non tutti siamo pettegoli o scorretti.
> ...


abbastanza ma fino ad un certo punto


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Da me? E che ho fatto!!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ridete ridete!!!!
> Mi state a coglionare eh?


Ma no tutt'altro sei proprio un bel nick ..punto.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mica detto che via MP si facciano pettegolezzi. Quelli nascono se si vuole, se si accetta di conversare con questo scopo.


Quoto :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo che più sei nuovo meno pregiudizi tendi ad avere.sei più puro ,in effetti



Questa è una solenne cazzata e lo sai bene. 
L'adagiarsi su certi filoni di pensiero comuni ( tipo che tu sia una snob e jb un pezzo d'asino) dipende da ognuno di noi.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è la solita roba.
> da una parte dici chi se ne frega e tutto ti scivola addosso; dal'altra qui ho scritto dei miei affetti , ho parlato dell'infanzia ,del mio peril mio uomo, della laurea di mia figlia,  ci sono le foto del mio cane da quando era piccolo:singleeye: e comunque le cose che penso , non  racconti inventati.
> ccaLCO la mano sulla snob, la contessa mazzantI serbelloni vien dal mare che effettivamente sono se m'incontri la prima volta
> se mi conosci sai quanto mi piace giocare.e così è pure qui
> ...


Io penso che il pregiudizio sia inevitabile, penso che a tutti capiti di percepire delle stonature che per la propria morale poi portano a quegli stessi pregiudizi.

Fallo pure, è pur sempre una vocina che ti mette in allerta, ma non porre un muro alla comunicazione. Sarebbe peggio.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Questa è una solenne cazzata e lo sai bene. *
> L'adagiarsi su certi filoni di pensiero comuni ( tipo che tu sia una snob e jb un pezzo d'asino) dipende da ognuno di noi.


può senz'altro esserlo ma se lo sapessi non l'avrei detta.credo davvero che il condizionamento nasca con il tempo.
tanto è vero che avevo già espressoil parere che spesso,  secondo me uno appena arriva si confida, in seguito è più cauto


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questa è una solenne cazzata e lo sai bene.
> L'adagiarsi su certi filoni di pensiero comuni ( tipo che tu sia una snob e jb un pezzo d'asino) dipende da ognuno di noi.


Io però tutto questo "pensiero comune" non lo leggo, non mi sembra che qui dentro ci sia un filone di pensiero univoco su un nick.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io però tutto questo "pensiero comune" non lo leggo, non mi sembra che qui dentro ci sia un filone di pensiero univoco su un nick.


 non ho letto nessuno riferisi ad un pensiero comune




ops , scusa


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io però tutto questo "pensiero comune" non lo leggo, non mi sembra che qui dentro ci sia un filone di pensiero univoco su un nick.


Univoco no.
Ma ognuno di noi si fa spesso un'idea della persona che c'è dietro ad ogni nick. E questa idea a volte diventa pregiudizio.
Ma non ci vedo nessuna differenza rispetto alla realtà. Normalmente l'idea che hai di una persona te la fai dopo il primo incontro. E per cambiarla poi ce ne vogliono numerosi altri.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho letto nessuno riferisi ad un pensiero comune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Distratta smetti di giocare con il cane che poi non segui bene


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io però tutto questo "pensiero comune" non lo leggo, non mi sembra che qui dentro ci sia un filone di pensiero univoco su un nick.


Ah ecco. Ci mancava solo il pensiero comune pure qua dentro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io però tutto questo "pensiero comune" non lo leggo, non mi sembra che qui dentro ci sia un filone di pensiero univoco su un nick.



Allora perché minerva avrebbe aperto questo topic? Mi sembrava che fosse questo il punto. Dici che ho capito male?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Univoco no.
> Ma ognuno di noi si fa spesso un'idea della persona che c'è dietro ad ogni nick. E questa idea a volte diventa pregiudizio.
> Ma non ci vedo nessuna differenza rispetto alla realtà. Normalmente l'idea che hai di una persona te la fai dopo il primo incontro. E per cambiarla poi ce ne vogliono numerosi altri.
> 
> Buscopann


 certo che ognuno di noi si fa un'idea del nick ( della persona reale la vedo difficile )  basandosi su ciò che esprime  qui e come si pone, mi sembra naturale. Il nick che a me sta simpatico magari a te invece non ti fa ridere per nulla, l'importante è non farsi influenzare, mantenere una certa autonomia. 
 al primo incontro mi  è difficile dare un giudizio a meno che non incontri un emerito cafone  allora li rispondo a tono e passo la mano


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora perché minerva avrebbe aperto questo topic? Mi sembrava che fosse questo il punto. Dici che ho capito male? :tongue:


Credo che intendesse più che altro il "pensiero soggettivo". Cioè che ognuno di noi sia fa una sua idea che poi lo influenza nelle interpretazioni. Ma può darsi che mi sbagli.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora perché minerva avrebbe aperto questo topic? Mi sembrava che fosse questo il punto. Dici che ho capito male? :tongue:


pensandoci il succo del discorso era questo:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> certo che ognuno di noi si fa un'idea del nick ( della persona reale la vedo difficile )  basandosi su ciò che esprime  qui e come si pone, mi sembra naturale. Il nick che a me sta simpatico magari a te invece non ti fa ridere per nulla, l'importante è non farsi influenzare, mantenere una certa autonomia.
> al primo incontro mi  è difficile dare un giudizio a meno che non incontri un emerito cafone  allora li rispondo a tono e passo la mano


C'era un tale che diceva che basta un minuto per essere attratti da qualcuno e una notte per innamorarsi. E io sono abbastanza d'accordo con la successiva conclusione: a volte non basta poi una vita per dimenticarla.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora perché minerva avrebbe aperto questo topic? Mi sembrava che fosse questo il punto. Dici che ho capito male? :tongue:


Chiediamo a lei ?  Io l'ho interpretata così ( magari sbaglio): si è sentita a un po' punta nel vivo con disi e si è posta la domanda :ma tutti mi leggono così snob  ?e ha voluto risolvere il dubbio ponendo il quesito


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> certo che ognuno di noi si fa un'idea del nick ( della persona reale la vedo difficile )  basandosi su ciò che esprime  qui e come si pone, mi sembra naturale. Il nick che a me sta simpatico magari a te invece non ti fa ridere per nulla, l'importante è non farsi influenzare, mantenere una certa autonomia.
> al primo incontro mi  è difficile dare un giudizio a meno che non incontri un emerito cafone  allora li rispondo a tono e passo la mano


Si concordo. Difficilmente mi faccio influenzare. Devo vedere coi miei occhi e solo allora posso farmi un'idea. Figuriamoci qui dove da un lato gli argomenti trattati ( delicati e intimi) influenzano il linguaggio del primo approccio, dall'altro la mancanza di un contatto personale rendono difficile poter giudicare. Anche se molto, scrivendo, emerge di una persona.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'era un tale che diceva che basta un minuto per essere attratti da qualcuno e una notte per innamorarsi. E io sono abbastanza d'accordo con la successiva conclusione: a volte non basta poi una vita per dimenticarla.
> 
> Buscopann


Il discorso dell'attrazione pare sia più una questione chimica, sulla "notte" per innamorarsi la vedo un po' difficile  mentre può capitare che per dimenticare serva una vita e non basti


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Chiediamo a lei ?*  Io l'ho interpretata così ( magari sbaglio): si è sentita a un po' punta nel vivo con disi e si è posta la domanda :ma tutti mi leggono così snob  ?e ha voluto risolvere il dubbio ponendo il quesito


è meglio di no, sono confusa


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> L'ho detto tante volte anche io.
> Cioè si tratta di persone che non hanno neppure mai sentito la mia voce!
> Qua sorgono 1000 malintesi inutili e privi di fondamento.
> come tra minerva e disincantata, manddai....ragazze (di una volta!!!!)
> AIUTEREBBE SE TUTTI IGNORASSIMO I TROLL


Quali troll. Qui si tratta di nick in schermo e tastiera.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il discorso dell'attrazione pare sia più una questione chimica, sulla "notte" per innamorarsi la vedo un po' difficile  mentre può capitare che per dimenticare serva una vita e non basti


Una notte è più che sufficiente per innamorarsi. Per amare no, ma per innamorarsi sì. 
Nell'innamoramento la chimica conta molto di più della testa. Ciò che il cuore ha già capito, la testa lo scoprirà poi.  

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Cmq ora vi saluto che siamo anche OT. Quindi è ora che mi levi dai coglioni 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq ora vi saluto che siamo anche OT. Quindi è ora che mi levi dai coglioni
> 
> Buscopann


ma se non so nemmeno io cosa sia it, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è meglio di no, sono confusa


A questo punto pure io Chiediamo a CHiara :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'era un tale che diceva che basta un minuto per essere attratti da qualcuno e una notte per innamorarsi. E io sono abbastanza d'accordo con la successiva conclusione: a volte non basta poi una vita per dimenticarla.
> 
> Buscopann



SE ripenso al  mio primo amore e' proprio cosi. Ma spesso e' un illusione.  Un minuto indimenticabile.  Minigolf di Arenzano.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A questo punto pure io Chiediamo a CHiara :carneval:


che avrò voluto dire?


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Quali troll. Qui si tratta di nick in schermo e tastiera.


un TROLL per me è uno che interviene solo per innescare polemiche
tra utenti, del tutto sterili.
posto che chiaramente siamo tutti nick,
perché non ci conosciamo da anni e di persona,
c'è chi cerca, magari non riuscendoci,
di interagire per la persona che è , tenendo
presente che dietro lo schermo ci sono altre persone
di cui comunque non sa nulla, ma che potenzialmente
avrebbe l'opportunità di conoscere e apprezzare,
e chi invece non è affatto  interessato a questo aspetto,
come minerva e le sparo tutte io.
questi due, secondo me, sono entrambi intelligenti,
ma qua sopra danno molto poco.
quindi a me personalmente il loro approccio piace meno
di quello di altri  tipi disincantata e palladiano.
Le sparo tutte io mi piace ancora meno perché 
attacca le persone che appaiono in quel momento più 
deboli, perché attacca sempre gli stessi con argomenti ormai evidenti
e ripetuti centinaia di volte....perché recita un personaggio
.....e perché lo trovo molto presuntuoso ......
e se queste cose si fanno dietro uno schermo.....
puoi essere intelligente sin che vuoi, ma non ti stimo
neppure come nick, e per me sei un TROLL e basta.
inteso?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che avrò voluto dire?


Mah


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> un TROLL per me è uno che interviene solo per innescare polemiche
> tra utenti, del tutto sterili.
> posto che chiaramente siamo tutti nick,
> perché non ci conosciamo da anni e di persona,
> ...


Inteso alla perfezione. Ma chi è le sparo tutte io?


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Inteso alla perfezione. Ma chi è le sparo tutte io?


Vediamo se a te lo dicono...


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Vediamo se a te lo dicono...


Ah quindi è un mistero?


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ah quindi è un mistero?


Ma chi volete che sia? Sarà JB...


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> un TROLL per me è uno che interviene solo per innescare polemiche
> tra utenti, del tutto sterili.
> posto che chiaramente siamo tutti nick,
> perché non ci conosciamo da anni e di persona,
> ...


per quanto mi riguarda hai ragione


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma chi volete che sia? Sarà JB...


Veramente lo avevo pensato. Ma povero JB, mi pareva brutto.


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Veramente lo avevo pensato. Ma povero JB, mi pareva brutto.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Veramente lo avevo pensato. Ma povero JB, mi pareva brutto.


Io avevo pensato a un altro


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io avevo pensato a un altro


Vedi a maggior ragione qui non c'è univoco pensiero


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io avevo pensato a un altro


Forse ho capito chi.

Horny, ma tu sei Horby?
Abbi pazienza, sono un rincoglionito. E tu che pensi chissà cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Forse ho capito chi.
> 
> Horny, ma tu sei Horby?
> Abbi pazienza, sono un rincoglionito. E tu che pensi chissà cosa.


Si horny e' horby


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi a maggior ragione qui non c'è univoco pensiero


Vi prego riportate OT questo thread, che qua finisce male. Già lo so.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si horny e' horby


Grazie, mi sa che quello è l'ultimo post che mi rivolge.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io avevo pensato a un altro



Tu vivi sulla cometa con Rosetta!


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Forse ho capito chi.
> 
> Horny, ma tu sei Horby?
> Abbi pazienza, sono un rincoglionito. E tu che pensi chissà cosa.


Pensa che quando era horby la chiamavo horny e ora che è horny la chiamo horby.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Pensa che quando era horby la chiamavo horny e ora che è horny la chiamo horby.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu vivi sulla cometa con Rosetta!


Ma no. Era interpretabile. C'è n'è di gente con la sicumera. Ma temo di più quelli che a differenza di JB si fingono agnelli mentre sono lupi, che dico! Squali


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Forse ho capito chi.
> 
> Horny, ma tu sei Horby?
> Abbi pazienza, sono un rincoglionito. E tu che pensi chissà cosa.


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Vi prego riportate OT questo thread, che qua finisce male. Già lo so.


Ora tu chiederesti  al nick FIamma di non tendere al flame  :rotfl:Che nonsense :carneval: Torniamo a palla allora anzi cambiamo argomento hai detto la tua sul 3D CURVY?


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :rotfl:


E tu che t'arrabbiavi che non sapevo che fossi Chedire.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora tu chiederesti  al nick FIamma di non tendere al flame  :rotfl:Che nonsense :carneval: Torniamo a palla allora anzi cambiamo argomento hai detto la tua sul 3D *CURVY*?


Aspetta, prima che mi infilo in qualche casino. Procediamo con cautela.

Chi è, o cos'è, CURVY?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E tu che t'arrabbiavi che non sapevo che fossi Chedire.


Andiamo OT : perché non hai un avatar ?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Aspetta, prima che mi infilo in qualche casino. Procediamo con cautela.
> 
> Chi è, o cos'è, CURVY?


http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/21619-preferenze


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E tu che t'arrabbiavi che non sapevo che fossi Chedire.


Son greca no?Mica strano?:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma no. Era interpretabile. C'è n'è di gente con la sicumera. Ma temo di più quelli che a differenza di JB si fingono agnelli mentre sono lupi, che dico! Squali



I quello sfondi una porta aperta,  pero' se JB  limitasse parolacce ed insulti lo capirei alla prima  lettura,  invece spesso cancello prima per capire poi.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Andiamo OT : perché non hai un avatar ?


Se l'avatar serve a qualcosa è probabile che il fatto di non averlo abbia la stessa funzione.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I quello sfondi una porta aperta, pero' se JB limitasse parolacce ed insulti* lo capirei alla prima lettura*, invece spesso cancello prima per capire poi.


Non credo. Non per te in particolare, è più una considerazione generale.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Se l'avatar serve a qualcosa è probabile che il fatto di non averlo abbia la stessa funzione.


Serve come orpello in più, diciamo che da colore al forum


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non credo. Non per te in particolare, è più una considerazione generale.



Puoi sempre tentare,  un post  ogni dieci liscio liscio.   Qualcuno lo ho letto. Chiaro e limpido.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora tu chiederesti  al nick FIamma di non tendere al flame  :rotfl:Che nonsense :carneval: Torniamo a palla allora anzi cambiamo argomento hai detto la tua sul 3D CURVY?


È un thread nella sezione arrapati


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non credo. Non per te in particolare, è più una considerazione generale.


Non credere, le tue fragilità a volte passano uguale.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> È un thread nella sezione arrapati


:rotfl:Ma nemmeno tanto, si tratta solo di esprimere un'opinione


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Son greca no?Mica strano?:rotfl:


Lo vedi quanto sono imbranato? Pure il quote mi hai sgamato.


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> È un thread nella sezione arrapati


 Allora e meglio che resto qui.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ma nemmeno tanto, si tratta solo di esprimere un'opinione


Si si sono appena partiti. Aspetta e stai a vedere Poi finisce come quell'altro in cui si parlava di permanenti e bigodini ( e mi limito a questo) lí


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Puoi sempre tentare, un post ogni dieci liscio liscio. Qualcuno lo ho letto. Chiaro e limpido.


Ma di solito capita pure che sorrido davvero. Mica no. O che parlo semplice. Ma francamente l'idea è che se ti comporti da deficiente (vedi Minni e questoi thread) te lo dico. Senza girarci intorno, senza usare locuzioni per non intendere te quando ho tutta l'intenzione di prendermela con te (com'è uso qui dentro. Ma non solo, che di poveretti è pieno il mondo), senza un filtro dove non ce n'è, realmente, ragione. Il problema poi sono i concetti. Io mi riferivo a quelli.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma di solito capita pure che sorrido davvero. Mica no. O che parlo semplice. Ma francamente l'idea è che se ti comporti da deficiente (vedi Minni e questoi thread) te lo dico. Senza girarci intorno, senza usare locuzioni per non intendere te quando ho tutta l'intenzione di prendermela con te (com'è uso qui dentro. Ma non solo, che di poveretti è pieno il mondo), senza un filtro dove non ce n'è, realmente, ragione. Il problema poi sono i concetti. Io mi riferivo a quelli.



Ecco, quando parli semplice e sorridi mi faciliti la vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Si si sono appena partiti. Aspetta e stai a vedere Poi finisce come quell'altro in cui si parlava di permanenti e bigodini ( e mi limito a questo) lí


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ecco, quando parli semplice e sorridi mi faciliti la vita.


Eh, ma non è che posso sempre. O debba comunque.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma non è che posso sempre. O debba comunque.



Devi proprio no, sarebbe un bel gesto altruista.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devi proprio no, sarebbe un bel gesto altruista.


Ho un santino a lato del monitor con la tua foto e sotto scritto "non insultare, pensa a me".


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Serve come orpello in più, diciamo che da colore al forum


Comunque è una scelta, diciamo, stilistica. Potrei metterne uno, non sarebbe un problema.


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivati ad un certo punto ho 'impressione che si tenda a dare sempre la stessa lettura di quello che  scrive una persona attribuendola ad un atteggiamento che la caratterizza .
> sei sono "la snob" tutti i miei messaggi avranno quell'impronta.



a quando il 3d leggere e denunciare?


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> a quando il 3d leggere e denunciare?


Dai tempo. Mo' c'arriviamo.:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivati ad un certo punto ho 'impressione che si tenda a dare sempre la stessa lettura di quello che  scrive una persona attribuendola ad un atteggiamento che la caratterizza .
> sei sono "la snob" tutti i miei messaggi avranno quell'impronta.


non può essere snob
chi viaggia in camper 

IMHO


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non può essere snob
> chi viaggia in camper
> 
> IMHO


:rotfl:ecco


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Comunque è una scelta, diciamo, stilistica. Potrei metterne uno, non sarebbe un problema.


Si certo è una scelta


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me ti sbagli, perlomeno in questi ultimi due anni


Probabile...
Ma credimi leggendo certe cose
Mi vien da dire...

Ma certo che certi utenti ne hanno fatto un' ossessione di questo conte eh?:facepalm:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Conte, tu sei poco fraintendibile in verità. Ti definirei pure limpido o ingenuo per certi aspetti


Invece io rimango francamente stupito su quanto mi si fraintende...
Ma siccome per me è troppa fatica cercare di raddrizzare il tiro, preferisco seguire e caldeggiare
il senso no?

Ho imparato nel matrimonio: basta dire sempre si cara, va bene cara, è come dici tu cara...ecc..ecc...
E poi fare come pare a me no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non può essere snob
> chi viaggia in camper
> 
> IMHO


Per favore cambia avatar...
te ne mando uno io...
Perchè mi confondo con quello di brunetta....

E capisci...bene
che il senso di un post 
è legato sempre a chi lo scrive no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Pensa che quando era horby la chiamavo horny e ora che è horny la chiamo horby.


tu sei fantastico!!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Forse ho capito chi.
> 
> Horny, ma tu sei Horby?
> Abbi pazienza, sono un rincoglionito. E tu che pensi chissà cosa.


 si sono abbastanza horny :rotfl:,
ma horny sfigata....dato che non ho uno straccio di uomo,
e devo ringraziare Palladiano!!!!!!!


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho un santino a lato del monitor con la tua foto e sotto scritto "non insultare, pensa a me".


:up::up::up:


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> si sono abbastanza horny :rotfl:,
> ma horny sfigata....dato che non ho uno straccio di uomo,
> e devo ringraziare Palladiano!!!!!!!


Ohhhh finalmente un complimento. Mi hai raddrizzato la serata horby!!!!!!


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


In effetti va riconosciuto che JB a volte è geniale


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ohhhh finalmente un complimento. Mi hai raddrizzato la serata horby!!!!!!


HorNy!!!


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> In effetti va riconosciuto che JB a volte è geniale



Ed e' un bel dritto!


----------



## Palladiano (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> HorNy!!!


Ora non più


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> In effetti va riconosciuto che JB a volte è geniale


....con una buona dose di fascino


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Ma è naturale interpretare quello che uno dice alla luce di quello che ha già detto prima o del suo stile.
Se JB dice "sei scema" non ha lo stesso peso se lo dovessi dire io.
In lui (checché se ne dica) non c'è cattiveria è il suo stile, se dovessi dirlo io sarebbe che lo penso davvero e penso anche che non sei una persona con la quale mi spreco a dialogare.
E' evidente che ognuno di noi è diverso di persona rispetto al forum per il fatto, mille volte dibattuto, che manca il tono della voce e l'espressività.
Io sono certamente più semplice e tollerante di come posso apparire.
Probabilmente tu, Minerva, sei meno snob però ci giochi con quel ruolo e poi te lo tieni.
Disincantata riesce a essere diretta e naturale sempre.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è naturale interpretare quello che uno dice alla luce di quello che ha già detto prima o del suo stile.
> Se JB dice "sei scema" non ha lo stesso peso se lo dovessi dire io.
> In lui (checché se ne dica) non c'è cattiveria è il suo stile, se dovessi dirlo io sarebbe che lo penso davvero e penso anche che non sei una persona con la quale mi spreco a dialogare.
> E' evidente che ognuno di noi è diverso di persona rispetto al forum per il fatto, mille volte dibattuto, che manca il tono della voce e l'espressività.
> ...


:up:


----------



## JON (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> si sono abbastanza horny :rotfl:,
> ma horny sfigata....dato che non ho uno straccio di uomo,
> e devo ringraziare Palladiano!!!!!!!


Non avrei capito bene, cioè...è grazie a palladiano che sei diventata più horny?


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non avrei capito bene, cioè...è grazie a palladiano che sei diventata più horny?


si, è letteralmente così!


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è naturale interpretare quello che uno dice alla luce di quello che ha già detto prima o del suo stile.
> Se JB dice "sei scema" non ha lo stesso peso se lo dovessi dire io.
> In lui (checché se ne dica) non c'è cattiveria è il suo stile, se dovessi dirlo io sarebbe che lo penso davvero e penso anche che non sei una persona con la quale mi spreco a dialogare.
> E' evidente che ognuno di noi è diverso di persona rispetto al forum per il fatto, mille volte dibattuto, che manca il tono della voce e l'espressività.
> ...


infatti ciò che dice perde di qualsiasi peso.
non è questione di cattiveria, è questione che 
nella vita reale si comporta di sicuro come tutti noi,
e non spara scemo e demente a destra e a sinistra,
mentre qua recita il personaggio, duro, puro e diretto :rotfl::rotfl:
quindi per me è falso.
disincanta e palladiano, invece, sono esempi dell'esatto contrario.
veri.

inoltre, c'è anche l'opzione TACERE, da prendere in considerazione,
quando non ci si capisce tanto con un utente.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> infatti ciò che dice perde di qualsiasi peso.
> non è questione di cattiveria, è questione che
> nella vita reale si comporta di sicuro come tutti noi,
> e non spara scemo e demente a destra e a sinistra,
> ...


Io non lo vedo proprio così JB.  NON E' affatto  falso, e' eccessivo nei modi ma sinceramente io non salto un post e sorrido, anche se mi da della disagiata, adesso e' un po' che ha smesso,  forse perche' non riesco proprio ad incazzarmi.

Mi infastidisce di piu' quando se la prende con altre, come Diletta,   calcando troppo pur conoscendone  le debolezze.

Ma lo trovo schietto nel giudizio.  Difficilmente sbaglia bersaglio.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è naturale interpretare quello che uno dice alla luce di quello che ha già detto prima o del suo stile.
> Se JB dice "sei scema" non ha lo stesso peso se lo dovessi dire io.
> In lui (checché se ne dica) non c'è cattiveria è il suo stile, se dovessi dirlo io sarebbe che lo penso davvero e penso anche che non sei una persona con la quale mi spreco a dialogare.
> E' evidente che ognuno di noi è diverso di persona rispetto al forum per il fatto, mille volte dibattuto, che manca il tono della voce e l'espressività.
> ...


A me, se una persona è buona o cattiva, frega relativamente poco qui sul Forum. Perché alla fine la bontà o la cattiveria, filtrate da un monitor, sono semplicemente il frutto di quello che noi percepiamo ed elaboriamo soggettivamente.
La maleducazione invece è oggettiva. La maleducazione non c'entra nulla con lo stile. E se anche lo fosse sarebbe semplicemente uno stile di merda.
Mi pare che in certi giudizi si è poco obiettivi, condizionati dalla simpatia o meno che ci suscitano certi personaggi.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

concordo sulla mia inutilità, concordo che come dice brunetta se ci giochi tieniti quel che viene ...ma la sincerità , la trasparenza e la schiettezza li ho sempre usati anch'io.con tutti


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non lo vedo proprio così JB.  NON E' affatto  falso, e' eccessivo nei modi ma sinceramente io non salto un post e sorrido, anche se mi da della disagiata, adesso e' un po' che ha smesso,  forse perche' non riesco proprio ad incazzarmi.
> 
> Mi infastidisce di piu' quando se la prende con altre, come Diletta,   calcando troppo pur conoscendone  le debolezze.
> 
> Ma lo trovo schietto nel giudizio.  Difficilmente sbaglia bersaglio.


è falso perché si permette cose che nella vita reale non farebbe.
io invece lo salto spesso perché lo trovo ripetitivo alla nausea.
sempre attaccato a Diletta e a qualche altra.
la schiettezza secondo me è altro.
mica ci vuole schiettezza per dare della demente ai ragionamenti
di Diletta su un forum.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me, se una persona è buona o cattiva, frega relativamente poco qui sul Forum. Perché alla fine la bontà o la cattiveria, filtrate da un monitor, sono semplicemente il frutto di quello che noi percepiamo ed elaboriamo soggettivamente.
> La maleducazione invece è oggettiva. La maleducazione non c'entra nulla con lo stile. E se anche lo fosse sarebbe semplicemente uno stile di merda.
> Mi pare che in certi giudizi si è poco obiettivi, condizionati dalla simpatia o meno che ci suscitano certi personaggi.
> 
> Buscopann


non so, ma io non sono così.
farfalla mi è simpatica, ma sono sempre
o quasi in disaccordo con ciò che dice, ad esempio.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> infatti ciò che dice perde di qualsiasi peso.
> non è questione di cattiveria, è questione che
> nella vita reale si comporta di sicuro come tutti noi,
> e non spara scemo e demente a destra e a sinistra,
> ...


Jb esagera con le 
parole ma cio' che scrive lo pensa per davvero e non si nasconde dietro sottintesi e giochi di parole.Parla chiaro e diretto.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo sulla mia inutilità, concordo che come dice brunetta se ci giochi tieniti quel che viene ...ma la sincerità , la trasparenza e la schiettezza li ho sempre usati anch'io.con tutti


be', a me non sembri falsa, infatti.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Jb esagera con le
> parole ma cio' che scrive lo pensa per davvero e non si nasconde dietro sottintesi e giochi di parole.Parla chiaro e diretto.


ma scusa....mi pare che in tanti lo facciamo senza insultare ...chi è che si nasconde ad esempio?
posto che lui fa quel che vuole ma non si capisce perchè io mitengo quel che semino nel suo caso fa figo:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Jb esagera con le
> parole ma cio' che scrive lo pensa per davvero e non si nasconde dietro sottintesi e giochi di parole.Parla chiaro e diretto.


Mi chiedo, e non vuol essere polemica, ma chi utilizza un linguaggio meno colorito non scrive quello che pensa o sottintende o fa giochi di parole? E non parla né chiaro né diretto?
È qui che casca l'asino...si giustifica la maleducazione di alcuni dicendo "eh ma lui è diretto!" e questo dopo un po' stona...


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

questo è sporco maschilismo


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> è falso perché si permette cose che nella vita reale non farebbe.
> io invece lo salto spesso perché lo trovo ripetitivo alla nausea.
> sempre attaccato a Diletta e a qualche altra.
> la schiettezza secondo me è altro.
> ...



Forse non ci capiamo sul significato di Falso.

I falsi sono le persone subdole che fingono di esserti amici, carpiscono notizie riservate,   poi ti minacciano.

Che eccede ormai e' cosa nota, e' come ascoltare un comizio di Grillo e pensare che non escano vaffanculo. 

Pero' io mi guardo bene dagli ex democristiani apparentemente perbene e bigotti.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Jb esagera con le
> parole ma cio' che scrive lo pensa per davvero e non si nasconde dietro sottintesi e giochi di parole.Parla chiaro e diretto.


be', sarebbe più sincero se si comportasse come fa coi colleghi in ufficio,
secondo me.
che forza ci vuole a non usare sottintesi nel virtuale?
secondo me ci vuole più forza a trattenersi da facili giudizi,
quando le informazioni disponibili sono pochissime, e 
quindi diventa facile proiettare noi stessi e le nostre 
frustrazioni su quelle altrui.

poi perché ribadire mille volte lo stesso concetto sul medesimo utente,
provocandolo finché questo non gli risponde?
ma basta dirlo una volta, quello che pensi, se non hai nulla da aggiungere,
taci finché non elabori qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa....mi pare che in tanti lo facciamo senza insultare ...chi è che si nasconde ad esempio?
> posto che lui fa quel che vuole ma non si capisce perchè io mitengo quel che semino nel suo caso fa figo:singleeye:


Infatti ho detto che esagera con le parole...tu non mi sembri falsa anzi..Hai uno stile ovviamente diverso(non penso che ci sia bisogno di specificarlo:singleeye ma altrettanto chiaro e diretto...


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi chiedo, e non vuol essere polemica, ma chi utilizza un linguaggio meno colorito non scrive quello che pensa o sottintende o fa giochi di parole? E non parla né chiaro né diretto?
> È qui che casca l'asino...si giustifica la maleducazione di alcuni dicendo "eh ma lui è diretto!" e questo dopo un po' stona...


verde


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

cioè...ti amo, ci hai fascino e questi insulta pesantemente (togliamo l'inutile pseudosnob da camper)
le donne che raccontano storie dolorose 
ma è il suo stile.
sticazzi


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo sul significato di Falso.
> 
> I falsi sono le persone subdole che fingono di esserti amici, carpiscono notizie riservate,   poi ti minacciano.
> 
> ...


falso nel senso che non è se stesso.
indossa una maschera e in più fa il figo
perché lui sì che è schietto e sveglio :rotfl::rotfl:
seeeeee.....


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi chiedo, e non vuol essere polemica, ma chi utilizza un linguaggio meno colorito non scrive quello che pensa o sottintende o fa giochi di parole? E non parla né chiaro né diretto?
> È qui che casca l'asino...si giustifica la maleducazione di alcuni dicendo "eh ma lui è diretto!" e questo dopo un po' stona...



Ma e' grande e vaccinato,  non dobbiamo giustificare nessuno.  Altra cosa e' constatare.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi chiedo, e non vuol essere polemica, ma chi utilizza un linguaggio meno colorito non scrive quello che pensa o sottintende o fa giochi di parole? E non parla né chiaro né diretto?
> È qui che casca l'asino...si giustifica la maleducazione di alcuni dicendo "eh ma lui è diretto!" e questo dopo un po' stona...


Ma io non ho capito.Visto che non lo sopporti tu non lo deve sopportare nessuno?Anche Oscuro non va piano con le parole,anche Oscuro lo trovo schietto...Ma non mi pare che te le prendi con Oscuro....


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito.Visto che non lo sopporti tu non lo deve sopportare nessuno?Anche Oscuro non va piano con le parole,anche Oscuro lo trovo schietto...Ma non mi pare che te le prendi con Oscuro....


Dove ho detto che non lo sopporto?
Anzi, mi capita anche di interagirci e scherzarci quando mi pare in vena...come faccio con chiunque qui dentro.
La mia era una riflessione a prescindere da JB, che per me può fare quello che vuole.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dove ho detto che non lo sopporto?
> Anzi, mi capita anche di interagirci e scherzarci quando mi pare in vena...come faccio con chiunque qui dentro.
> La mia era una riflessione a prescindere da JB, che per me può fare quello che vuole.


come ti trovi con la zazzera corta?


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dove ho detto che non lo sopporto?
> Anzi, mi capita anche di interagirci e scherzarci quando mi pare in vena...come faccio con chiunque qui dentro.
> La mia era una riflessione a prescindere da JB, che per me può fare quello che vuole.


Ma adesso hai detto che lo consideri maleducato e te la sei presa con me(hai quotato me) che difendo la maleducazione sul forum nonostante abbia ripetuto che esagera con le parole...


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

non ho letto la discussione, ma penso che abbiate tutti torto, tranne quelli che la pensano come me


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo sulla mia inutilità, concordo che come dice brunetta se ci giochi tieniti quel che viene ...ma la sincerità , la trasparenza e la schiettezza li ho sempre usati anch'io.con tutti


Inutilità lo stai dicendo tu non so se per farti dire che non è così o perché vuoi provocare.
Nessuno ha messo in dubbio schiettezza.
Ma se io sono ferma su certi principi non posso risentirmi perché mi dicono che sono rigida.
Sono la persona più aperta e disponibile di quelle che ho conosciuto ma è un rischio che corro e mi prendo della rigida.
Al lavoro c'è chi, non conoscendomi bene, che mi considera giudicante. Peggio per loro.
Chi mi conosce sa cosa sono in grado di dare, fino all'esasperazione.
Non mi tocca l'opinione di chi non ha capito niente.


----------



## Horny (13 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> non ho letto la discussione, ma penso che abbiate tutti torto, tranne quelli che la pensano come me


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma adesso hai detto che lo consideri maleducato e te la sei presa con me(hai quotato me) che difendo la maleducazione sul forum nonostante abbia ripetuto che esagera con le parole...


Credo che la nota stonata sia nel fatto  che pare come se  la maleducazione faccia rima con schiettezza ed esser diretti, si può esser diretti anche senza offendere ( anche se io per  esempio non sono brava a non mandare a mvfc se lo ritengo opportuno ), la schiettezza è una atteggiamento che non ha bisogno di orpelli inutili peraltro


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Inutilità lo stai dicendo tu non so se per farti dire che non è così o perché vuoi provocare.*
> Nessuno ha messo in dubbio schiettezza.
> Ma se io sono ferma su certi principi non posso risentirmi perché mi dicono che sono rigida.
> Sono la persona più aperta e disponibile di quelle che ho conosciuto ma è un rischio che corro e mi prendo della rigida.
> ...


che grande amarezza, proprio grande.
è la prima volta che comunque ti trovo impreparata per non aver letto
pensare che possa mettere in atto una cosa così meschina mi deprime


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> non ho letto la discussione, ma penso che abbiate tutti torto, tranne quelli che la pensano come me


Tu pensi sempre bene


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

la maleducazione è sempre fuori luogo. e in un forum è spesso inutile, o meglio evitabile. IMO. a me da piuttosto fastido, di solito. a volte lo dico, a volte no. non so bene in base a cosa, in effetti.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

preciso però che prima che horny si esprimesse molte volte ho scritto della semplice consapevolezza di non partecipare con la stessa efficienza di altri come brunetta o sbriciolata


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> preciso però che prima che horny si esprimesse molte volte ho scritto della semplice consapevolezza di non partecipare con la stessa efficienza di altri come brunetta o sbriciolata


non ho capito. ma se non hai voglia non spiegare, davvero ho letto poco.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che la nota stonata sia nel fatto  che pare come se  la maleducazione faccia rima con schiettezza ed esser diretti, si può esser diretti anche senza offendere ( anche se io ore esempio non sono brava a non mandare a mvfc se lo ri tango opportuno ), la schiettezza è una atteggiamento che non ha bisogno di orpelli inutili peraltro


Ho detto e ribadito che esagera con le parole....mi sembra schietto.Va bene cosi'.Questo ho scritto e questo penso.E' diritto di ognuno di interpretarlo come vuole.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ho detto e ribadito che esagera con le parole....mi sembra schietto.Va bene cosi'.Questo ho scritto e questo penso.E' diritto di ognuno di interpretarlo come vuole.


Certo che si


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

A me capita di leggere qualcuno e pensare "non ha capito un cazzo!:nuke:" o "possibile che sta ancora fermo qui?!:facepalm:"
Rileggo e cerco di vedere come possa farmi capire e trasmettere il mio pensiero.
JB è la mia parte impulsiva.
Io cerco di moderare la mia impulsività, al di là dei modi (potrei dire "non hai capito niente!" e qualche volta lo dico) perché credo che sia un mio difetto ma sono indulgente verso chi esprime impulsivamente i miei pensieri, anche se i modi sono esagerati.
I modi eccessivi di altri, come Oscuro, o ridondanti, come Rabarbaro o Fantastica (qualche volta) non li riconosco come miei neanche lontanamente e non so inserirmi in quella scia.
Con questo non voglio dire che penso che Minerva sia rincoglionita o Diletta disagiata eh.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> non so, ma io non sono così.
> farfalla mi è simpatica, ma sono sempre
> o quasi in disaccordo con ciò che dice, ad esempio.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> non ho capito. ma se non hai voglia non spiegare, davvero ho letto poco.


partendo da una riflessione sull'interpretazione di ciò che caratterizza i nick horny diceva che preferiva legittimamente persone che mettevano empatia e partecipazione sul forum rispetto a due come me e jb.
da qui c'è chi ha tenuto a dire quanto per lui sia uno stile sincero e schietto ...
io invece rimanevo una strega antipatica
più o meno è così:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


fra parentesi non so se horny sappia che genere di scarpe tu indossi visto la minaccia che spesso le usi


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo da una riflessione sull'interpretazione di ciò che caratterizza i nick horny diceva che preferiva legittimamente persone che mettevano empatia e partecipazione sul forum rispetto a due come me e jb.
> da qui c'è chi ha tenuto a dire quanto per lui sia uno stile sincero e schietto ...
> io invece rimanevo una strega antipatica
> più o meno è così:singleeye:


Secondo me sei schietta se può consolarti


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra parentesi non so se horny sappia che genere di scarpe tu indossi visto la minaccia che spesso le usi


Ne ho un paio pronte per il 21 
Tu non le dire nulla


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo da una riflessione sull'interpretazione di ciò che caratterizza i nick horny diceva che preferiva legittimamente persone che mettevano empatia e partecipazione sul forum rispetto a due come me e jb.
> da qui c'è chi ha tenuto a dire quanto per lui sia uno stile sincero e schietto ...
> io invece rimanevo una strega antipatica
> più o meno è così:singleeye:


 minervuccia :inlove: io ti leggo volentieri, per quel che conta. e non ti trovo poco empatica. 

poi quando non metti schiele come avatar ti adoro


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ho un paio pronte per il 21
> Tu non le dire nulla


:fischio:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> minervuccia :inlove: io ti leggo volentieri, per quel che conta. e non ti trovo poco empatica.
> 
> poi quando non metti schiele come avatar ti adoro


l'ho cambiato apposta per te





più o meno


----------



## passante (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho cambiato apposta per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi ero pure sforzato di non dire niente, avevi notato?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me sei schietta se può consolarti


che abbia ragione brunetta e volessi questo?
in fondo ho un'età fragile e vado rassicurata


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che abbia ragione brunetta e volessi questo?
> in fondo ho un'età fragile e vado rassicurata


Nemmeno a 90 anni sarai fragile:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che abbia ragione brunetta e volessi questo?
> in fondo ho un'età fragile e vado rassicurata


Cosa volevi lo sai tu.
O magari no.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo da una riflessione sull'interpretazione di ciò che caratterizza i nick horny diceva che preferiva legittimamente persone che mettevano empatia e partecipazione sul forum rispetto a due come me e jb.
> da qui c'è chi ha tenuto a dire quanto per lui sia uno stile sincero e schietto ...
> io invece rimanevo una strega antipatica
> più o meno è così:singleeye:


Io ho detto che sei sincera...non ho mai detto che sei falsa .Anzi io a te non mi son riferita proprio a parte quando ti ho risposto.Non e' che chi ha uno stile diverso sia ipocrita  eh?


----------



## spleen (13 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa volevi lo sai tu.
> O magari no.


L'immagine di questo tuo avatar sei tu?


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ti trovi con la zazzera corta?


Da Dio! 
Già solo la differenza tra l'ora e mezza di prima che ci mettevo per una piega e i 5 minuti netti di adesso valgono il taglio! 
Peccato la ricrescita velocissima, li devo già tagliare di nuovo...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> L'immagine di questo tuo avatar sei tu?


Magari!
Mi assomiglia posa ed espressione.


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma adesso hai detto che lo consideri maleducato e te la sei presa con me(hai quotato me) che difendo la maleducazione sul forum nonostante abbia ripetuto che esagera con le parole...


Ho preso il tuo post per fare una riflessione, non me la sono mica presa con te!!! 
Quello che hai scritto l'ho sentito dire spesso, sia sul forum (questo ed altri) sia al di fuori...ed è una cosa che non capisco, detto sinceramente. 
Io conosco svariate persone che non sono nè false nè fanno giri di parole...e sono pure molto schiette, eppure non utilizzano linguaggi simili, nè offendono chiunque gli si pari davanti.
La mia riflessione era semplicemente questa.


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho preso il tuo post per fare una riflessione, non me la sono mica presa con te!!!
> Quello che hai scritto l'ho sentito dire spesso, sia sul forum (questo ed altri) sia al di fuori...ed è una cosa che non capisco, detto sinceramente.
> Io conosco svariate persone che non sono nè false nè fanno giri di parole...e sono pure molto schiette, eppure non utilizzano linguaggi simili, nè offendono chiunque gli si pari davanti.
> La mia riflessione era semplicemente questa.


Io non difendo uno stile oppure chi usa le parole "forti" per esprimersi e tra questi non rientrano solo Jb e Oscuro(visto che ho fatto riferimento anche a lui),io ho detto solamente che entrambi mi sembrano schietti e sinceri,ho espresso una mia sensazione.Tutto qui.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Da Dio!
> Già solo la differenza tra l'ora e mezza di prima che ci mettevo per una piega e i 5 minuti netti di adesso valgono il taglio!
> Peccato la ricrescita velocissima, li devo già tagliare di nuovo...


infatti il corto è impegnativo perché va costantemente curato


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti il corto è impegnativo perché va costantemente curato


Dietro erano letteralmente rasati, ora sono già 3 dita...ma che cavolo!
Vabbè, sta settimana faccio un ripasso!


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io non difendo uno stile oppure chi usa le parole "forti" per esprimersi e tra questi non rientrano solo Jb e Oscuro(visto che ho fatto riferimento anche a lui),io ho detto solamente che entrambi mi sembrano schietti e sinceri,ho espresso una mia sensazione.Tutto qui.


Ok, io questo l'ho capito.
Quello che chiedevo è: perchè sottolineare che certi atteggiamenti sono propri delle persone schiette? E' quasi un voler giustificare un atteggiamento che evidentemente non è proprio "civile".
Detta così pare quasi che chi non utilizza certi modi sia un falso (non ho detto che tu pensi che la gente che non offende sia falsa!) perchè usa un linguaggio pulito. E se non falso comunque poco schietto.
Ripeto comunque che la riflessione va al di là dei personaggi e del forum, ogni tanto è capitato di pormi questa domanda anche fuori da qui...


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dietro erano letteralmente rasati, ora sono già 3 dita...ma che cavolo!
> Vabbè, sta settimana faccio un ripasso!


dietro la rasatura è importantissima.
ehm non mi ricordo la moglie di chi ma pure io vado dal parrucchiere tutte le settimane , toglietemi tutto ma non il mio ciuffo perfetto
non faccio per vantarmi ma son donna di sostanza , vado che l'imbalsamazione per la notte è cerimonia lunga.
sogni d'oro


----------



## Nicka (13 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dietro la rasatura è importantissima.
> ehm non mi ricordo la moglie di chi ma pure io vado dal parrucchiere tutte le settimane , toglietemi tutto ma non il mio ciuffo perfetto
> non faccio per vantarmi ma son donna di sostanza , vado che l'imbalsamazione per la notte è cerimonia lunga.
> sogni d'oro


Ma io mi volevo evitare sta spesa!!! 
Notte!


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, io questo l'ho capito.
> Quello che chiedevo è: perchè sottolineare che certi atteggiamenti sono propri delle persone schiette? E' quasi un voler giustificare un atteggiamento che evidentemente non è proprio "civile".
> Detta così pare quasi che chi non utilizza certi modi sia un falso (non ho detto che tu pensi che la gente che non offende sia falsa!) perchè usa un linguaggio pulito. E se non falso comunque poco schietto.
> Ripeto comunque che la riflessione va al di là dei personaggi e del forum, ogni tanto è capitato di pormi questa domanda anche fuori da qui...


Io non so spiegarti come ragionano gli altri.Prima ti ho spiegato come ragiono io e che non credo che tutti quelli che qui  usano un linguaggio forte mi danno la stessa sensazione....io stessa cerco di controllarmi e chiedo scusa quando sbaglio per cui mi pare ovvio che non difendo la maleducazione.


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi Sa che mi manca la chiave di lettura


Due personaggi in cerca di autore.....


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Due personaggi in cerca di autore.....


chi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

/* MODE RABARBARO OFF
Però Minnie, una cosa te la devi lasciar dire...
Tu hai il grande pregio di non essere intellettualmente disonesta e guarda che è un grande complimento detto da me.
Qua dentro c'è gente cagacazzi a non finire, piena di merda e anche peggio, tu non sei così, non ti sei mai presentata così e si vede che non ci sei neppure portata quando fai finta di esserlo.
Avrai anche un caratteraccio che spunta a volte, ma non sei né gretta e  né prevenuta.
Ora, perché permetti a chiunque di metterti in discussione?
Perché lasci che cani e porci ti facciano le pulci?
Cioè, io queste cose di solito non le permetto, e di certo qui dentro a nessuno.
Io non sono in discussione, tu non dovresti esserlo.
Non è mica questione di fregarsene, sai?
E' questione, appunto, di permetterlo.
MODE RABARBARO ON */


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

sentite, penso che ci sia un limite a tutto.
come ripetuto al'infinito ho dei limiti e sono una cazzeggiatrice .capisco chi arriva ora .
ma io qui ho raccontato la mia vita, a sprazzi , un po' alla volta ma di pathos vero ne ho versato a vagonate.
non vi permettete più di mettermi in certi paragoni improbabili


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> /* MODE RABARBARO OFF
> Però Minnie, una cosa te la devi lasciar dire...
> Tu hai il grande pregio di non essere intellettualmente disonesta e guarda che è un grande complimento detto da me.
> Qua dentro c'è gente cagacazzi a non finire, piena di merda e anche peggio, tu non sei così, non ti sei mai presentata così e si vede che non ci sei neppure portata quando fai finta di esserlo.
> ...


ops....mi ero giusto stufata.mea culpa


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sentite, penso che ci sia un limite a tutto.
> come ripetuto al'infinito ho dei limiti e sono una cazzeggiatrice .capisco chi arriva ora .
> ma io qui ho raccontato la mia vita, a sprazzi , un po' alla volta ma di pathos vero ne ho versato a vagonate.
> non vi permettete più di mettermi in certi paragoni improbabili


Ma chi e' che t'ha messo in paragoni improbabili?Giusto per capire ovviamente perche' non ho capito com'e' nata la discussione.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sentite, penso che ci sia un limite a tutto.
> come ripetuto al'infinito ho dei limiti e sono una cazzeggiatrice .capisco chi arriva ora .
> ma io qui ho raccontato la mia vita, a sprazzi , un po' alla volta ma di pathos vero ne ho versato a vagonate.
> non vi permettete più di mettermi in certi paragoni improbabili


E sti cazzi. Chisseneincula di quanto pathos hai versato SE ERA VERSATO ALLA CAZZO DI CANE (ed anche sulla qualità del pathos dovremmo parlarne).


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi. Chisseneincula di quanto pathos hai versato SE ERA VERSATO ALLA CAZZO DI CANE (ed anche sulla qualità del pathos dovremmo parlarne).


non c'è qualità?
benissimo.
ma io ci sono eccome , altro che personaggino del caiser.
poi, senti...che tu debba sindacare la mia qualità fa ridere


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops....mi ero giusto stufata.mea culpa


Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti...

Non che che non devi permettere alla gente di spargere merda, è che non devi farla avvicinare tanto da smerdarti.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sentite, penso che ci sia un limite a tutto.
> come ripetuto al'infinito ho dei limiti e sono una cazzeggiatrice .capisco chi arriva ora .
> ma io qui ho raccontato la mia vita, a sprazzi , un po' alla volta ma di pathos vero ne ho versato a vagonate.
> non vi permettete più di mettermi in certi paragoni improbabili


Ma fammi capire, che t'è successo? Vabbè perdona l'invadenza.

E' già troppo che ti sei messa in discussione. Se l'accetti, posso dire che, quando non cazzeggi, sai andare dritta al sodo e sei in grado di capire le persone e dare consigli che, purtroppo o per fortuna, non lasciano spazio a compromessi. Sei solo troppo spartana. E qui può sorgere il problema tra il leggerti e l'interpretarti.

Che ne so, comincia col mettere le virgole, i punti, punto e virgola. Ma soprattutto inizia le frasi con la lettera maiuscola.
Vabbè, questa me la potevo risparmiare.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti...
> 
> Non che che non devi permettere alla gente di spargere merda, *è che non devi farla avvicinare tanto da smerdarti*.


Bene. Abbi pazienza con Minerva, ultimamente c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti...
> 
> Non che che non devi permettere alla gente di spargere merda, è che non devi farla avvicinare tanto da smerdarti.


ma certo.son giorni di noia, poi lavoro di brutto e va bene così


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è qualità?
> benissimo.
> ma io ci sono eccome , altro che personaggino del caiser.
> poi, senti...che tu debba sindacare la mia qualità fa ridere


Ma brutta mentecatta, quale qualità? De che? Sono anni che stai qui sopra ed ancora scrivi tante di quelle minchiate che dovrebbero davvero arruolarti per una passata di temrovalorizzatore, e non quando cazzeggi, quando SEI SERIA. Di quale qualità cianci? Sei una cazzo di sociopatica che per non si sa quale cazzo di motivo tiene chiusi i pm e si rifiuta di parlare della sua "storia" perchè l'ha raccontata giusto nove anni e mezzo fa e tanto basta. Ma che cazzo stai dicendo?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Bene. Abbi pazienza con Minerva, ultimamente c'è qualcosa che non va.


ah la menopausa.
io non ce l'ho con jb che fa il suo mi hanno infastidito gli altri da sempre.
ci azzecca una sega


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

vado dal parrucchiere


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti...
> 
> Non che che non devi permettere alla gente di spargere merda, è che non devi farla avvicinare tanto da smerdarti.


Quella è paura. Non è un cazzo d'altro. E già lo fa.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah la menopausa.
> io non ce l'ho con jb che fa il suo *mi hanno infastidito gli altri da sempre*.
> ci azzecca una sega


Chi sarebbero, gli altri?


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Bene. Abbi pazienza con Minerva, ultimamente c'è qualcosa che non va.


Mah, si fa delle pare assurde per due paroline dell'insultatore professione e per le solite insinuazioni infondate della bucaiola radical chic...

Non si possono abbassare le difese così...
Poi anche un raffreddore di stronca...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo.son giorni di noia, poi lavoro di brutto e va bene così


Ripigliati!


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mah, si fa delle pare assurde per due paroline dell'insultatore professione e per le solite insinuazioni infondate della bucaiola radical chic...
> 
> Non si possono abbassare le difese così...
> Poi anche un raffreddore di stronca...


Capisco, ma lei non è mai stata così. Forse è proprio una questione di influenza.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella è paura. Non è un cazzo d'altro. E già lo fa.


E grazie al cazzo che già lo fa, lo facciamo tutti!
Lei però a volte abbassa la guardia e sbotta.
Ma poi paura di che, di chi?


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma brutta mentecatta, quale qualità? De che? Sono anni che stai qui sopra ed ancora scrivi tante di quelle minchiate che dovrebbero davvero arruolarti per una passata di temrovalorizzatore, e non quando cazzeggi, quando SEI SERIA. Di quale qualità cianci? Sei una cazzo di sociopatica che per non si sa quale cazzo di motivo tiene chiusi i pm e si rifiuta di parlare della sua "storia" perchè l'ha raccontata giusto nove anni e mezzo fa e tanto basta. Ma che cazzo stai dicendo?


Ma più semplicemente sarà genovese.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E grazie al cazzo che già lo fa, lo facciamo tutti!
> Lei però a volte abbassa la guardia e sbotta.
> Ma poi paura di che, di chi?


Ma infatti la paura c'entra una sega, qui dentro poi ...boh :singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Capisco, ma lei non è mai stata così. Forse è proprio una questione di influenza.


Cioè c'ha il virus della sensibilità?

No, no... 

Lei è così più o meno da quando bazzico qui dentro...
Non ti dico che è successo quando si è sentita dare della vecchia da qualcuno...


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cioè c'ha il virus della sensibilità?
> 
> No, no...
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E grazie al cazzo che già lo fa, lo facciamo tutti!
> Lei però a volte abbassa la guardia e sbotta.
> Ma poi paura di che, di chi?


Di essere smerdati. Io la gente la faccio avvicinare, se mi deve dire qualcosa. Non ho paura d'essere smerdato. Ma se tu rifiuti il confronto, bè cazzo non è che sei più sveglio/intelligente sei solo un gatto bagnato spaventato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti la paura c'entra una sega, qui dentro poi ...boh :singleeye:


La massima paura che una donna può avere qui dentro è quella di trovarsi i pm intasati da foto di cazzi giganti...

E lei i pm li ha anche disabilitati...


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cioè c'ha il virus della sensibilità?
> 
> No, no...
> 
> ...


Magari era Sterminator che gli contava pure le rughe.
Bisogna prescrivergli un mesetto lontana dal forum.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di essere smerdati. Io la gente la faccio avvicinare, se mi deve dire qualcosa. Non ho paura d'essere smerdato. Ma se tu rifiuti il confronto, bè cazzo non è che sei più sveglio/intelligente sei solo un gatto bagnato spaventato.


Può essere eccome, ma non è detto.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Magari era Sterminator che gli contava pure le rughe.
> Bisogna prescrivergli un mesetto lontana dal forum.


ma se sterminator mi adorava, non dire eresie!


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2014)

non ho capito niente:unhappy:

che hai Minervuccia cara?


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se sterminator mi adorava, non dire eresie!


Lo so.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di essere smerdati. Io la gente la faccio avvicinare, se mi deve dire qualcosa. Non ho paura d'essere smerdato. Ma se tu rifiuti il confronto, bè cazzo non è che sei più sveglio/intelligente sei solo un gatto bagnato spaventato.


Ma un cazzo proprio.
La gente io l'ascolto e se mi va rispondo.
E mi va se non mi smerdi a priori anche prima di dirmi ciao.

Altrimenti non è che sei più empatico solo perchè rispondi a tutti e ti fai prendere a calci, dopo avergli indicato dove ti fa più male, da chiunque.
E' da imbecilli.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito niente:unhappy:
> 
> che hai Minervuccia cara?


sbrocco e mi viene caldo caldo .poi mi passa 
quasi quasi mi faccio bionda e mi scancello .
mi si nota di più se sbrocco o se mi scancello?


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Magari era Sterminator che gli contava pure le rughe.
> Bisogna prescrivergli un mesetto lontana dal forum.


Stermy era un grande ed anche un ottimo succedaneo del fisting.
Una prece.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

non mi scancello


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La massima paura che una donna può avere qui dentro è quella di trovarsi i pm intasati da foto di cazzi giganti...
> 
> E lei i pm li ha anche disabilitati...


Ne caso da  lei descritto esimio al limite la destinataria di tali opere,d'arte si fa 4 risate e pensa " ammazza come sta messo male questo qui :rotfl:"... Min appunto è esente da certi rischi per sua scelta, secondo me dopo che è tornata dal parrucchiere sarà  più serena


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi scancello


ecco brava. ma il parrucchiere???


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi scancello


Fatti bionda. Ma perché non eri bionda?

Che delusione.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi scancello


Sempre la solita primadonna che fa i capricci sul set...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma un cazzo proprio.
> La gente io l'ascolto e se mi va rispondo.
> E mi va se non mi smerdi a priori anche prima di dirmi ciao.
> 
> ...


Tu non è che ti fai prendere a calci e basta. E' che non ce la fai, eventualmente, a calciare l'altro di tuo, e molto più forte casomai, quando è il caso. E' tutto lì. Proprio quello che dicevo. Per quello tieni la gente lontanta prima che ti smerdi e consigli altrettanto. Che poi l'empatia non c'entra un cazzo di nulla.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ecco brava. ma il parrucchiere???


sta bene , grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi scancello


Vecchia citrulla.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sta bene , grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma un cazzo proprio.
> La gente io l'ascolto e se mi va rispondo.
> E mi va se non mi smerdi a priori anche prima di dirmi ciao.
> 
> ...


Ma poi smerdati da chi ?! :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi scancello


Hai già fatto dal,parrucchiere ? Ammazza che velocità, ti invidio


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma poi smerdati da chi ?! :singleeye:


Da eventuali avatar di colore pertinente.

Hai capito perché non ho l'avatar?


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai già fatto dal,parrucchiere ? Ammazza che velocità, ti invidio


Speriamo s'è fatta bionda, senno mi cancello io.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non è che ti fai prendere a calci e basta. E' che non ce la fai, eventualmente, a calciare l'altro di tuo, e molto più forte casomai, quando è il caso. E' tutto lì. Proprio quello che dicevo. Per quello tieni la gente lontanta prima che ti smerdi e consigli altrettanto. Che poi l'empatia non c'entra un cazzo di nulla.


Ma mica tutti quelli che vogliono interagire su certi argomenti lo vogliono fare a colpi di box thailandese.
Non è questione di non saper rispondere ai colpi bassi, che potrebbe al limite essere anche vero, è questione di non volerlo fare.
Le regole del gioco non le fanno gli altri, almeno in questo caso.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Da eventuali avatar di colore pertinente.
> 
> Hai capito perché non ho l'avatar?


:rotfl::rotfl: Ah ecco,  grazie della spiegazione, fortuna che il mio non da sul marroncino :rotfl::rotfl: tu prima o poi sto avatar dovrai fartelo  Cedi le armi


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Da eventuali avatar di colore pertinente.
> 
> Hai capito perché non ho l'avatar?


io no, perchè?


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> io no, perchè?


Tranquillo Palladia', è una cazzata.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> io no, perchè?


mi sembri clem


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma poi smerdati da chi ?! :singleeye:


C'è sempre qualcuno che gira col colpo in canna, ma lo riconosci dall'odore.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Ah ecco,  grazie della spiegazione, fortuna che il mio non da sul marroncino :rotfl::rotfl: tu *prima o poi sto avatar dovrai fartelo*  Cedi le armi


In che senso? E poi, posso scegliere io l'avatar che mi devo fare?:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma mica tutti quelli che vogliono interagire su certi argomenti lo vogliono fare a colpi di box thailandese.
> Non è questione di non saper rispondere ai colpi bassi, che potrebbe al limite essere anche vero, è questione di non volerlo fare.
> Le regole del gioco non le fanno gli altri, almeno in questo caso.


E allora rimane che sei un cagone. Ma lo sapevo già. Sensibilonegattonespaventone, quale capra. E poi non è che si parla di colpi bassi o che, si tratta di ragionare a basta. Colpi bassi l'hai aggiunto tu, ma se le regole le detti appunto TU, vuol dire che ti fai il tuo bel Paese delle Meraviglie e resti lì dentro perchè fuori è tanto brutto ed è PIENO di colpi bassi ovunque (occhio alle palle). E allora rimani lì tra i fiumi di cazzate tue, di Eretteo che magari fa il Bianconiglio, e della Alice Fantastica che è caduta nel buco.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora rimane che sei un cagone. Ma lo sapevo già. Sensibilonegattonespaventone, quale capra. E poi non è che si parla di colpi bassi o che, si tratta di ragionare a basta. Colpi bassi l'hai aggiunto tu, ma se le regole le detti appunto TU, vuol dire che ti fai il tuo bel Paese delle Meraviglie e resti lì dentro perchè fuori è tanto brutto ed è PIENO di colpi bassi ovunque (occhio alle palle). E allora rimani lì tra i fiumi di cazzate tue, di Eretteo che magari fa il Bianconiglio, e della Alice Fantastica che è caduta nel buco.


Sempre la solita storia, tesoro, sempre il solito ragionamento.
Per te tutto quello che uno non fa è perchè non ci riesce, è un minorato o non ci ci arriva.
Addirittura uno è un cagasotto perchè non si offende per gli insulti di qualche cagacazzo in un forum?
Ma tanto lo sai che sei talmente ridicolo da risultare divertente.
Spartaco del forum dei cornuti!


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora rimane che sei un cagone. Ma lo sapevo già. Sensibilonegattonespaventone, quale capra. E poi non è che si parla di colpi bassi o che, si tratta di ragionare a basta. Colpi bassi l'hai aggiunto tu, ma se le regole le detti appunto TU, vuol dire che ti fai il tuo bel Paese delle Meraviglie e resti lì dentro perchè fuori è tanto brutto ed è PIENO di colpi bassi ovunque (occhio alle palle). E allora rimani lì tra i fiumi di cazzate tue, di Eretteo che magari fa il Bianconiglio, e della Alice Fantastica che è caduta nel buco.


Ma fammi capire, lasciamo perdere il fatto della paura di esporsi diciamo "fisicamente". Quale sarebbe il problema?
Non perché se dovessi giudicare Rabarbaro o altri per questo, sinceramente, non lo farei.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> C'è sempre qualcuno che gira col colpo in canna, ma lo riconosci dall'odore.


Si però rabby il colpo è a salve. Intendo dire che qui ( a parte i casi di conoscenza diretta che potrebbero creare eventuali problemi nel reale ) c'è da aver timore di nessuno, il bello qui dentro è che puoi dialogare solo con chi vuoi e mi sembra intelligente saper scremare


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> In che senso? E poi, posso scegliere io l'avatar che mi devo fare?:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl:Stavo scherzando


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Chi sarebbero, gli altri?


Chi non dice a JB di smetterla e magari il più delle volte lo trovano divertente.
Io il più delle volte lo trovo divertente.
Adesso per me sta esagerando e pure senza ragione.
Ma siamo adulti, c'è l'automoderazione (io tendo a dare quasi solo verdi) e ognuno si difende da sé.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sempre la solita storia, tesoro, sempre il solito ragionamento.
> Per te tutto quello che uno non fa è perchè non ci riesce, è un minorato o non ci ci arriva.
> Addirittura uno è un cagasotto perchè non si offende per gli insulti di qualche cagacazzo in un forum?
> Ma tanto lo sai che sei talmente ridicolo da risultare divertente.
> Spartaco del forum dei cornuti!


Sempre la solita storia, ed infatti sempre la solita mentecatta che si lamenta delle solite cose (dieci anni qui sopra, ricordo), sempre il solito stronzo che le dice di stare lontana per non farsi smerdare (detto ad una che già tieni tutti i possibili canali di comunicazione ben chiusi) come fa lui (che sta sul forum per "vegliare" su un altro caso umano e che poi c'è rimasto a scrivere inutilità assortite da novello Petrarca) che se gli scrivi che è un cagasotto (o cose che non gli piacciono perchè disturbano la qualità del suo soggiorno qui sopra tra un'inutilità e l'altra con qualche altro minchione) s'offende. Sempre la solita sotria, dicevamo. Ma vaffanculo dai.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si però rabby il colpo è a salve. Intendo dire che qui ( a parte i casi di conoscenza diretta che potrebbero creare eventuali problemi nel reale ) c'è da aver timore di nessuno, il bello qui dentro è che puoi dialogare solo con chi vuoi e mi sembra intelligente saper scremare


Si si, ma Fiamme' tu hai capito benissimo e non a caso sei persona tranquilla e in grado di dialogare con chiunque...tu voglia.

Il punto è proprio quello la pallottola è a salve, il problema è proprio il timore di farsi male se qualcuno ti punta. Bisognerebbe capire che non c'è nulla da temere. Ma se devo definire sociopatico una che del forum vuole farne l'uso che intende lui, allora starei un po' più attento.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si però rabby il colpo è a salve. Intendo dire che qui ( a parte i casi di conoscenza diretta che potrebbero creare eventuali problemi nel reale ) c'è da aver timore di nessuno, il bello qui dentro è che puoi dialogare solo con chi vuoi e mi sembra intelligente saper scremare


Ma siamo tutti d'accordo su questo.

Si sta solo ricordandolo a chi, mentre è distratto dal parrucchiare aitante, pare se ne sia scordato...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Si si, ma Fiamme' tu hai capito benissimo e non a caso sei persona tranquilla e in grado di dialogare con chiunque...tu voglia.
> 
> Il punto è proprio quello la pallottola è a salve, il problema è proprio il timore di farsi male se qualcuno ti punta. Bisognerebbe capire che non c'è nulla da temere. *Ma se devo definire sociopatico una che del forum vuole farne l'uso che intende lui, allora starei un po' più attento*.


Ma tu è meglio che non definisci nulla e nessuno, in generale. Fidati.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Stavo scherzando


Pure io. Che si sappia. Tutto sono tranne che uno sventravatar.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu è meglio che non definisci nulla e nessuno, in generale. Fidati.


Si ma devi dirmi dov'è tutto sto problema che stai sollevando.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Si ma devi dirmi dov'è tutto sto problema che stai sollevando.


Mica ho aperto io sto thread. Sveglia McFly.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si però rabby il colpo è a salve. Intendo dire che qui ( a parte i casi di conoscenza diretta che potrebbero creare eventuali problemi nel reale ) c'è da aver timore di nessuno, il bello qui dentro è che puoi dialogare solo con chi vuoi e mi sembra intelligente saper scremare


Normalmente è possibile dialogare con chiunque voglia dialogare e/o scherzare, vale a dire la stragrande maggioranza degli utenti del Forum.
I troll alla lunga rimangono isolati. A quel punto o spariscono o rientrano nei ranghi o (casi eccezionali) vengono buttati fuori a calci (vedi il caso di Alex)

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Si si, ma Fiamme' tu hai capito benissimo e non a caso sei persona tranquilla e in grado di dialogare con chiunque...tu voglia.
> 
> Il punto è proprio quello la pallottola è a salve, il problema è proprio il timore di farsi male se qualcuno ti punta. Bisognerebbe capire che non c'è nulla da temere. Ma se devo definire sociopatico una che del forum vuole farne l'uso che intende lui, allora starei un po' più attento.


Veramente qui ne ho già eliminati due  Che non mi interessano, diciamo che hanno perso colpi nel mio grado di giudizio ( giudizio che appunto è il mio e lo gestico come cavolaccio mi pare, perché la vita e' questione  di scelte  e io ne faccio uso ). I colpi sono a salve perché qui dentro ( almeno per me ) non c'è nessuno con cui ho una confidenza tale che potrebbe ferirmi in caso di disapprovazione. Peraltro nella vita reale sono abbastanza cater piller quindi magari poi riverso qui ciò che sono anche nella realtà:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma mica tutti quelli che vogliono interagire su certi argomenti lo vogliono fare a colpi di box thailandese.
> Non è questione di non saper rispondere ai colpi bassi, che potrebbe al limite essere anche vero, è questione di non volerlo fare.
> Le regole del gioco non le fanno gli altri, almeno in questo caso.


Veramente io ho sempre trovato più offensive certe tue analisi dei fatti dove descrivevi i soggetti coinvolti in vicende dolorose in modo molto offensivo piuttosto dei "disagiato" di JB.
Non è che non mi piace il tuo stile perché non capisco, capisco molto bene.
Non dubito che se quello di Rabarbaro è un clone autorizzato tu possa, con altro nick, essere educatissimo, simpatico, amichevole ma come Rabarbaro di cafonate ne hai dette a vagonate.
Con Eretteo ti sei divertito a fare una gara di offese e poi ti sei moderato. Certo le paginate sterili le ho saltate e qualche volta potrai averlo contrastato ma non si contrasta nessuno dandogli corda.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma siamo tutti d'accordo su questo.
> 
> Si sta solo ricordandolo a chi, mentre è distratto dal parrucchiare aitante, pare se ne sia scordato...


Si sarà distratta per un po'


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

comunque il confronto è in chiaro, se non apro i privati posso non essere empatica , gli amici li ho e mi tengo quelli .
ma non mi sottraggo a nulla


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica ho aperto io sto thread. Sveglia McFly.


Infatti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre la solita storia, ed infatti sempre la solita mentecatta che si lamenta delle solite cose (dieci anni qui sopra, ricordo), sempre il solito stronzo che le dice di stare lontana per non farsi smerdare (detto ad una che già tieni tutti i possibili canali di comunicazione ben chiusi) come fa lui (che sta sul forum per "vegliare" su un altro caso umano e che poi c'è rimasto a scrivere inutilità assortite da novello Petrarca) che se gli scrivi che è un cagasotto (o cose che non gli piacciono perchè disturbano la qualità del suo soggiorno qui sopra tra un'inutilità e l'altra con qualche altro minchione) s'offende. Sempre la solita sotria, dicevamo. Ma vaffanculo dai.


Ma tu vai preso come folklore, e se non ci fossi più potrei anche avere nostalgia.

A parte questo chiunque, me e te compresi, utilizza il forum per le proprie insindacabili ragioni e con le modalità che più gli piacciono, nel tuo caso con le uniche di cui sembri essere in grado.

La minnie può essere usata allo stesso modo, così come le tue offese e i miei sproloqui.

Per il resto è sempre la solita storia.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica ho aperto io sto thread. Sveglia McFly.


Ho capito, ma se minerva ha detto a chiare lettere che, nonostante non si esponga oltre, ha comunque dato un suo, chiamiamolo, contributo, che c'entra tutto quello che hai tirato fuori?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti.


infatti il tresd nasce diversamente.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

comunque stamani ho sbroccato per aver letto divì con due personaggi in cerca di autore.se gentilmente mi vuol dire a chi si riferiva le sarei grata


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque il confronto è in chiaro, se non apro i privati posso non essere empatica , gli amici li ho e mi tengo quelli .
> ma non mi sottraggo a nulla


Mine', va bene che in questo momento è il caso di precisarlo, ma ti pare?


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

E ma qualcuno sarebbe cosi' gentile di spiegarmi come nasce sto 3d?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque stamani ho sbroccato per aver letto divì con due personaggi in cerca di autore.se gentilmente mi vuol dire a chi si riferiva le sarei grata


Ma pensi fosse riferito a te ? Io non ho pensato questo veramente  Vedi che si interpreta spesso in modo differente ? Min non ti fare bionda comunque ( a meno che tu non lo sia già )


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E ma qualcuno sarebbe cosi' gentile di spiegarmi come nasce sto 3d?


Basta tornare al primo post.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma pensi fosse riferito a te ? Io non ho pensato questo veramente  Vedi che si interpreta spesso in modo differente ? *Min non ti fare bionda comunque* ( a meno che tu non lo sia già )


Biondo scuro nemmeno?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E ma qualcuno sarebbe cosi' gentile di spiegarmi come nasce sto 3d?


da una riflessione che trovi facilmente all'inzio ...che altro?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Biondo scuro nemmeno?


alla fine piervaleriomaria mi ha convinta per altre due tonalità di rossi .
ora faccio un selfie come belen con la pappa della tinta in testa
spetta


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> mente io ho sempre trovato più offensive certe tue analisi dei fatti dove descrivevi i soggetti coinvolti in vicende dolorose in modo molto offensivo piuttosto dei "disagiato" di JB.
> Non è che non mi piace il tuo stile perché non capisco, capisco molto bene.
> Non dubito che se quello di Rabarbaro è un clone autorizzato tu possa, con altro nick, essere educatissimo, simpatico, amichevole ma come Rabarbaro di cafonate ne hai dette a vagonate.
> Con Eretteo ti sei divertito a fare una gara di offese e poi ti sei moderato. Certo le paginate sterili le ho saltate e qualche volta potrai averlo contrastato ma non si contrasta nessuno dandogli corda.


Tu hai tutto il diritto di dichiarare (anche reiteratamente) le tue opinioni su qualsiasi cosa, utenti, loro post, stile, opinioni, simpatie politiche, tendenze sessuali, segni zodiacali e modello di automobile posseduta.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Biondo scuro nemmeno?


Biondo scuro potrebbe essere assimilato ad un castano chiaro, la via di mezzo potrebbe essere biondo miele ma i quel caso devi avere un determinato carnato Perché risulti gradevole


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da una riflessione che trovi facilmente all'inzio ...che altro?


Dal fatto che ci sei rimasta male. Che non è una riflessione, è un'emozione.


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da una riflessione che trovi facilmente all'inzio ...che altro?


Ma non mi pare di essere l'unica a non aver capito.Ma va bene cosi.Buona giornata.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si sarà distratta per un po'


Figaro ha un pacco ragguardevole...


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dal fatto che ci sei rimasta male. Che non è una riflessione, è un'emozione.


innegabile.
che sono un robot?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E ma qualcuno sarebbe cosi' gentile di spiegarmi come nasce sto 3d?


Nasce dal fatto che Minerva si è sentita interpretata da Disincantata come una che si crede la più bella del reame (nel thread sul "raduno" milanese).  
Secondo Minerva questo è accaduto in base a sue battute da snob, che non corrispondono al suo modo di essere, che l'hanno fatta interpretare così.
In realtà io (e penso tutti) avevamo capito che pensava potesse essere imbarazzante scoprirsi di persona più diversi di come ci si percepisce qui dove si comunica attraverso gli scritti.
Disincantata ha risposto che non proverà nessun imbarazzo perché non si aspetta nessun giudizio sulla sua persona che possa imbarazzarla.
Disincantata non aveva dato nessuna valutazione implicita nel senso che ha creduto Minerva.
JB ha detto a Minerva che non aveva capito un cazzo. Espressione volgare che esprimeva l'accaduto perché era stata Minerva a interpretare Disincantata.
Disincantata ha apprezzato JB e da lì si è scatenato di tutto.
Però poi ho perso il filo perché è arrivato Rabarbaro a difendere Minerva che sa ben difendersi da sé.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Figaro ha un pacco ragguardevole...


:racchia:
non guardo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma non mi pare di essere l'unica a non aver capito.Ma va bene cosi.Buona giornata.



cara eratò qui hanno cominciato una gara fra cagacazzi, non riceverai spiegazioni ulteriori, temo.
io avevo capito bene il punto, e Minerva ha tutto il diritto di risentirsi o di avere un piccolo picco di disagio nel sentirsi sempre incamerare nella definizione di snob.

ma a quanto pare nemmeno l'intelligentissimo rabarbaro sembra aver capito, e continua a incasellare pure lui.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però poi ho perso il filo perché è arrivato Rabarbaro a difendere Minerva che sa ben difendersi da sé.


Miserabile


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nasce dal fatto che Minerva si è sentita interpretata da Disincantata come una che si crede la più bella del reame (nel thread sul "raduno" milanese).
> Secondo Minerva questo è accaduto in base a sue battute da snob, che non corrispondono al suo modo di essere, che l'hanno fatta interpretare così.
> In realtà io (e penso tutti) avevamo capito che pensava potesse essere imbarazzante scoprirsi di persona più diversi di come ci si percepisce qui dove si comunica attraverso gli scritti.
> Disincantata ha risposto che non proverà nessun imbarazzo perché non si aspetta nessun giudizio sulla sua persona che possa imbarazzarla.
> ...


non è corretto.nel senso che ci sono rimasta male (anche perché disincantata già altre volte mi ha capita malamente o mi sono fatta capire ...) 
ma questo non c'entra con il fatto che secondo me poteva nascere una discussione sull'interpretazione


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu hai tutto il diritto di dichiarare (anche reiteratamente) le tue opinioni su qualsiasi cosa, utenti, loro post, stile, opinioni, simpatie politiche, tendenze sessuali, segni zodiacali e modello di automobile posseduta.


Io ho il diritto che hanno tutti.
Tu pure, però se dai della troia con la vagina puzzolente e credi di essere intelligente e spiritoso, ti informo che non è così, a mio parere.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io ho sempre trovato più offensive certe tue analisi dei fatti dove descrivevi i soggetti coinvolti in vicende dolorose in modo molto offensivo piuttosto dei "disagiato" di JB.
> Non è che non mi piace il tuo stile perché non capisco, capisco molto bene.
> Non dubito che se quello di Rabarbaro è un clone autorizzato tu possa, con altro nick, essere educatissimo, simpatico, amichevole ma come Rabarbaro di cafonate ne hai dette a vagonate.
> Con Eretteo ti sei divertito a fare una gara di offese e poi ti sei moderato. Certo le paginate sterili le ho saltate e qualche volta potrai averlo contrastato ma non si contrasta nessuno dandogli corda.


In ogni utente troverai la parte "cattiva". Anche quando questa si esprime con una semplice disapprovazione si tratta di un lato personale che non è disposto a tollerare un dato utente o una data condizione.

Eppure ogni utente poi trova il suo grado di tolleranza verso determinati altri. Siamo sicuri che avviene solo ed esclusivamente in base a quello che scrive? Se si, allora ha ragione Minerva sull'interpretazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nasce dal fatto che Minerva si è sentita interpretata da Disincantata come una che si crede la più bella del reame (nel thread sul "raduno" milanese).
> Secondo Minerva questo è accaduto in base a sue battute da snob, che non corrispondono al suo modo di essere, che l'hanno fatta interpretare così.
> In realtà io (e penso tutti) avevamo capito che pensava potesse essere imbarazzante scoprirsi di persona più diversi di come ci si percepisce qui dove si comunica attraverso gli scritti.
> Disincantata ha risposto che non proverà nessun imbarazzo perché non si aspetta nessun giudizio sulla sua persona che possa imbarazzarla.
> ...



assai malamente fra l'altro


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:
> non guardo


La sua ostentata omosessualità gli permetterà di sopportare i tuoi sguardi lascivi ( e anche qualche palpatina) con nonchalance...
Sentiti libera...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nasce dal fatto che Minerva si è sentita interpretata da Disincantata come una che si crede la più bella del reame (nel thread sul "raduno" milanese).
> Secondo Minerva questo è accaduto in base a sue battute da snob, che non corrispondono al suo modo di essere, che l'hanno fatta interpretare così.
> In realtà io (e penso tutti) avevamo capito che pensava potesse essere imbarazzante scoprirsi di persona più diversi di come ci si percepisce qui dove si comunica attraverso gli scritti.
> Disincantata ha risposto che non proverà nessun imbarazzo perché non si aspetta nessun giudizio sulla sua persona che possa imbarazzarla.
> ...


Veramente poi c'è stata l'appendice " contributo del forum " che ha aperto altri scenari  Da li si è proseguito con altre amenità varie fino alla tintura per capelli


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> innegabile.
> che sono un robot?


Ho capito Minni, ma prima di rimanerci male di qualcosa cerca di capirla per lo meno. Tu sei partita subito in quarta. Lo fai e lo fai spesso.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> assai malamente fra l'altro


Che sciocchezza!

Rabarbaro non ha difeso nessuno.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nasce dal fatto che Minerva si è sentita interpretata da Disincantata come una che si crede la più bella del reame (nel thread sul "raduno" milanese).
> Secondo Minerva questo è accaduto in base a sue battute da snob, che non corrispondono al suo modo di essere, che l'hanno fatta interpretare così.
> In realtà io (e penso tutti) avevamo capito che pensava potesse essere imbarazzante scoprirsi di persona più diversi di come ci si percepisce qui dove si comunica attraverso gli scritti.
> Disincantata ha risposto che non proverà nessun imbarazzo perché non si aspetta nessun giudizio sulla sua persona che possa imbarazzarla.
> ...


Io resto basito da cotanta precisione e attenzione.
Ultimamente non ho neppure il tempo di vedermi una puntata intera delle cose che registro col My Sky. 

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nasce dal fatto che Minerva si è sentita interpretata da Disincantata come una che si crede la più bella del reame (nel thread sul "raduno" milanese).
> Secondo Minerva questo è accaduto in base a sue battute da snob, che non corrispondono al suo modo di essere, che l'hanno fatta interpretare così.
> In realtà io (e penso tutti) avevamo capito che pensava potesse essere imbarazzante scoprirsi di persona più diversi di come ci si percepisce qui dove si comunica attraverso gli scritti.
> Disincantata ha risposto che non proverà nessun imbarazzo perché non si aspetta nessun giudizio sulla sua persona che possa imbarazzarla.
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cara eratò qui hanno cominciato una gara fra cagacazzi, non riceverai spiegazioni ulteriori, temo.
> io avevo capito bene il punto, e Minerva ha tutto il diritto di risentirsi o di avere un piccolo picco di disagio nel sentirsi sempre incamerare nella definizione di snob.
> 
> ma a quanto pare nemmeno l'intelligentissimo rabarbaro sembra aver capito, e continua a incasellare pure lui.


Grazie.Avevo percepito che qualcosa c'entrasse Disincatata ma non capivo da dove era partita la discussione....


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

ma siccome mi passa più velocemente di quanto mi prende non mi sto dietro





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito Minni, ma prima di rimanerci male di qualcosa cerca di capirla per lo meno. Tu sei partita subito in quarta. Lo fai e lo fai spesso.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

ma ...non hai letto il tema del tred?





Erato' ha detto:


> Grazie.Avevo percepito che qualcosa c'entrasse Disincatata ma non capivo da dove era partita la discussione....


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho il diritto che hanno tutti.
> Tu pure, però se dai della troia con la vagina puzzolente e credi di essere intelligente e spiritoso, ti informo che non è così, a mio parere.


Ciò che tu credi che io creda è del tutto trascurabile, a mio parere.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è corretto.nel senso che ci sono rimasta male (anche perché disincantata già altre volte mi ha capita malamente o mi sono fatta capire ...)
> ma questo non c'entra con il fatto che secondo me poteva nascere una discussione sull'interpretazione


Avrebbe potuto nascere. Avrebbe.
Io non credo tanto però nell'interpretazione (io ero intervenuta in tema) perché non è che si interpreta su sentito dire (almeno da quando il Conte ha perso credibilità nelle sue indicazioni) ma in base a quello che uno scrive.
Poi ci sta che ci sia chi non coglie l'ironia o che chi scrive non riesca a trametterla.
Io non ti trovo snob per nulla.
Se Disincantata non ti capisce è perché lei è l'opposto di te.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io resto basito da cotanta precisione e attenzione.
> Ultimamente non ho neppure il tempo di vedermi una puntata intera delle cose che registro col My Sky.
> 
> Buscopann


Ho letto solo questo.
Per dire di come non ho considerato la questione di Minerva.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> innegabile.
> che sono un robot?


Minnie, uno prova a darti una pacca sulla spalla e si alza il solito simpatico polverone...
Sei molto più invisa alle piattole indigene di quanto pensassi...

Che bella che è la fauna di tradi!


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nasce dal fatto che Minerva si è sentita interpretata da Disincantata come una che si crede la più bella del reame (nel thread sul "raduno" milanese).
> Secondo Minerva questo è accaduto in base a sue battute da snob, che non corrispondono al suo modo di essere, che l'hanno fatta interpretare così.
> In realtà io (e penso tutti) avevamo capito che pensava potesse essere imbarazzante scoprirsi di persona più diversi di come ci si percepisce qui dove si comunica attraverso gli scritti.
> Disincantata ha risposto che non proverà nessun imbarazzo perché non si aspetta nessun giudizio sulla sua persona che possa imbarazzarla.
> ...



Sulla prima frase non mi ci ritrovo.

E' stata lei a criticare al mio 'mica partecipo ad una sfilata' in modo diametralmente opposto a quello che intendevo.  NON MI SONO MAI E POI MAI SOFFERMATA A COME POSSA ESSERE MINERVA NEL REALE. Ne lei ne altre.

SOLO jb  cerco di immaginarlo, da sempre.  Colpa del suo primo avatar. 

Sinceramente, ma succede spesso,  non capisco il perche' di tanta  polemica per aver semplicemente detto che NON SENTO IL disagio del primo incontro con molti di voi. Non sono proprio stata io a tirare in ballo il 'fighissima', totalmente fuori luogo.   
Volevo solo rassicurare un forumista che si sentiva a disagio.  
SECONDO me mi salva non aver paura dell'eta', delle rughe, e non me ne importa niente di niente del confronto.

Sono io, non mi posso ne voglio cambiare, sto bene e mi piaccio da sempre!:rotfl:


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Veramente qui ne ho già eliminati due  *Che non mi interessano, diciamo che hanno perso colpi nel mio grado di giudizio ( giudizio che appunto è il mio e lo gestico come cavolaccio mi pare, perché la vita e' questione  di scelte  e io ne faccio uso ). I colpi sono a salve perché qui dentro ( almeno per me ) non c'è nessuno con cui ho una confidenza tale che potrebbe ferirmi in caso di disapprovazione. Peraltro nella vita reale sono abbastanza cater piller quindi magari poi riverso qui ciò che sono anche nella realtà:singleeye:


Evidentemente non avevi altra scelta.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

A me cmq la capra piace parecchio. Così, solo per ribadire i miei gusti animal :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ...non hai letto il tema del tred?


Io ho letto non solo il tema ma anche il resto percio avevo capito che Disincanta c'entrava.Ma un motivo per cui uno ha uno sfogo ci deve essere?Da quando io sto qui non ti ho mai visto porre una questione del genere per cui ho pensato che una discussione precedente ci fosse stata...


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrebbe potuto nascere. Avrebbe.
> Io non credo tanto però nell'interpretazione (io ero intervenuta in tema) perché non è che si interpreta su sentito dire (almeno da quando il Conte ha perso credibilità nelle sue indicazioni) ma in base a quello che uno scrive.
> Poi ci sta che ci sia chi non coglie l'ironia o che chi scrive non riesca a trametterla.
> Io non ti trovo snob per nulla.
> Se Disincantata non ti capisce è perché lei è l'opposto di te.


ma sì, il bello è questo.
in realtà alla fine la vera emotiva sono io che metto in chiaro ogni pensiero.
io non so se ve ne accorgete ma mentre voi andate in privato a manifestare qualche disagio o incomprensione io scrivo tutto ma proprio tutto quello che penso .
in questo modo a volte sembro, forse sono provocatoria .
tanto è vero che un  tempo dicevano che lo facevo apposta per scatenare putiferi.
invece mi succede che non riesca a rimanere seria più di tanto e finisca tutto in caciara


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nasce dal fatto che Minerva si è sentita interpretata da Disincantata come una che si crede la più bella del reame (nel thread sul "raduno" milanese).
> Secondo Minerva questo è accaduto in base a sue battute da snob, che non corrispondono al suo modo di essere, che l'hanno fatta interpretare così.
> In realtà io (e penso tutti) avevamo capito che pensava potesse essere imbarazzante scoprirsi di persona più diversi di come ci si percepisce qui dove si comunica attraverso gli scritti.
> Disincantata ha risposto che non proverà nessun imbarazzo perché non si aspetta nessun giudizio sulla sua persona che possa imbarazzarla.
> ...



mio dio come siete complicate.....

però ho visto che non sono stato l'unico a non aver capito.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sulla prima frase non mi ci ritrovo.
> 
> E' stata lei a criticare al mio 'mica partecipo ad una sfilata' in modo diametralmente opposto a quello che intendevo.  NON MI SONO MAI E POI MAI SOFFERMATA A COME POSSA ESSERE MINERVA NEL REALE. Ne lei ne altre.
> 
> ...


Ma poi perché uno dovrebbe sentirsi a disagio? Se così fosse che minchia ci viene a fare a un raduno?

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hai proprio ragione, Minerva!
> 
> Come sempre, del resto.


:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> mio dio come siete complicate.....
> 
> però ho visto che non sono stato l'unico a non aver capito.


Pallade...dai le carte. Se famo 'na briscola.
Noi svantaggiati ci divertiamo con poco :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sulla prima frase non mi ci ritrovo.
> 
> E' stata lei a criticare al mio 'mica partecipo ad una sfilata' in modo diametralmente opposto a quello che intendevo.  NON MI SONO MAI E POI MAI SOFFERMATA A COME POSSA ESSERE MINERVA NEL REALE. Ne lei ne altre.
> 
> ...


Diamo per assunto che Minerva ha interpretato male e quello che è venuto dopo è un errore.

Tutto il mare di stronzate che è venuto dopo, che Brunetta ha doviziosamente riportato, restano delle mere cazzate.

Ti spiego perché, è probabile che il risentimento di Minerva scaturisca dal fatto che ti ritiene una persona intelligente e rispettabile. Cosa che avrà fatto leva sulla sua suscettibilità quando si è sentita, erroneamente, giudicata.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me cmq la capra piace parecchio. Così, solo per ribadire i miei gusti animal :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Certe affermazioni mi rendono sospettoso e guardingo...


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma poi perché uno dovrebbe sentirsi a disagio? Se così fosse che minchia ci viene a fare a un raduno?
> 
> Buscopann


Chiedilo a Minerva!


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *A me cmq la capra piace parecchio*. Così, solo per ribadire i miei gusti animal :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma vogliamo scherzare, se non è "buono" Rabarbaro allora non lo so.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Che sciocchezza!
> 
> Rabarbaro non ha difeso nessuno.



hai ragione, le hai dato un velato consiglio
non abbassare la guardia
che per me è un consiglio sciocco


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sulla prima frase non mi ci ritrovo.
> 
> E' stata lei a criticare al mio 'mica partecipo ad una sfilata' in modo diametralmente opposto a quello che intendevo.  NON MI SONO MAI E POI MAI SOFFERMATA A COME POSSA ESSERE MINERVA NEL REALE. Ne lei ne altre.
> 
> ...


non so come dirtelo, non c'è polemica da parte mia su di te.
e poi non parlavo nemmeno di confronto, di età...
fa lo stesso, dai


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certe affermazioni mi rendono sospettoso e guardingo...


Dai me non devi temere nulla. Sono affetto fa focomelia congenita all'uccello. 
Comincia a preoccuparti se dovesse cambiare gusti anche un certo Oscuro. In quel caso ti consiglio le trappole per topi ano-rettali.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiedilo a Minerva!


leggi quello che ho scritto buscopann, piuttosto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sì, il bello è questo.
> *in realtà alla fine la vera emotiva sono io che metto in chiaro ogni pensiero.*
> io non so se ve ne accorgete ma mentre voi andate in privato a manifestare qualche disagio o incomprensione io scrivo tutto ma proprio tutto quello che penso .
> in questo modo a volte sembro, forse sono provocatoria .
> ...



e questo è bello e io l'apprezzo molto


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

A proposito di Mp giusto per essere trasparente non ne scambio uno con Brunetta da almeno un mese e si parlava di case.

Giusto perche' poi qualcuno pensa di non essere malizioso.

TANTO E' VERO che non concordo sulla prima fase di BRUNETTA.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sì, il bello è questo.
> in realtà alla fine la vera emotiva sono io che metto in chiaro ogni pensiero.
> io non so se ve ne accorgete ma mentre voi andate in privato a manifestare qualche disagio o incomprensione io scrivo tutto ma proprio tutto quello che penso .
> in questo modo a volte sembro, forse sono provocatoria .
> ...


La tua idea dell'uso degli mp è del tutto particolare.
E se li avessi abilitati potessi ben scremare chi li usa e come.
Io non manifesto alcun disagio in privato (il VOI in risposta a me mi obbliga alla risposta) e non ho idea di come lo usino altri.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiedilo a Minerva!


Ma infatti lei non ci viene ai raduni e mai ci verrà. E nell'utopistica ipotesi che un giorno ci venisse (probabilità pari o inferiore a quella di essere colpiti da un meteorite di criptonite mentre fai la cacca nei bagni dell'ONU), probabilmente non ci verrà in ciabatte 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Diamo per assunto che Minerva ha interpretato male e quello che è venuto dopo è un errore.
> 
> Tutto il mare di stronzate che è venuto dopo, che Brunetta ha doviziosamente riportato, restano delle mere cazzate.
> 
> Ti spiego perché, è probabile che il risentimento di Minerva scaturisca dal fatto che ti ritiene una persona intelligente e rispettabile. Cosa che avrà fatto leva sulla sua suscettibilità quando si è sentita, erroneamente, giudicata.


Eppure mi sembra di  parlare italiano.

Ditemi dove ho parlato di Minerva?  DOVE???????


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione, le hai dato un velato consiglio
> non abbassare la guardia
> che per me è un consiglio sciocco


Nein!

Le ho suggerito di non permettere a cani e porci di farle le pulci.

E' un filino diverso, se permetti.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

indubbiamente e non discuto sulla tua





Brunetta ha detto:


> *La tua idea dell'uso degli mp è del tutto particolare.*
> E se li avessi abilitati potessi ben scremare chi li usa e come.
> Io non manifesto alcun disagio in privato (il VOI in risposta a me mi obbliga alla risposta) e non ho idea di come lo usino altri.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

dicevo disagio per mille altri pensieri emotivi, comunque


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eppure mi sembra di  parlare italiano.
> 
> Ditemi dove ho parlato di Minerva?  DOVE???????


Che tu non offenda nessuno, lasciamo perdere ora Minerva, è un dato di fatto. Non è questo che dicevo, ho detto tutt'altro.


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua idea dell'uso degli mp è del tutto particolare.
> E se li avessi abilitati potessi ben scremare chi li usa e come.
> Io non manifesto alcun disagio in privato (il VOI in risposta a me mi obbliga alla risposta) e non ho idea di come lo usino altri.


Abbiamo risposto insieme al riguardo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mah, si fa delle pare assurde per due paroline dell'insultatore professione e per le solite insinuazioni infondate della bucaiola radical chic...
> 
> *Non si possono abbassare le difese così...*
> Poi anche un raffreddore di stronca...





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E grazie al cazzo che già lo fa, lo facciamo tutti!
> *Lei però a volte abbassa la guardia e sbotta.*
> Ma poi paura di che, di chi?





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *La massima paura che una donna può avere qui dentro è quella di trovarsi i pm intasati da foto di cazzi giganti...*
> 
> E lei i pm li ha anche disabilitati...



ok, non era un consiglio, ma lo indichi come una debolezza

il rosso: a proposito di pregiudizi, eccone uno


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> indubbiamente e non discuto sulla tua


Vedi? Disi ha capito meglio di me e ha chiarito.
Tu hai l'idea che ci si scriva in privato sui vari forumisti per farsi un quadro e in base a quello poi li si interpreti?
Oh santo cielo!
Troppa fatica.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei non ci viene ai raduni e mai ci verrà. E nell'utopistica ipotesi che un giorno ci venisse (probabilità pari o inferiore a quella di essere colpiti da un meteorite di criptonite mentre fai la cacca nei bagni dell'ONU), probabilmente non ci verrà in ciabatte
> 
> Buscopann


BUSCOPANN,
non ti distrarre, ho buttato il re di bastoni.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vogliamo scherzare, se non è "buono" Rabarbaro allora non lo so.


Mah, qui non si è più sicuri di nulla...
Hanno appena dato a me la colpa dell'odore acre della vulva femminile...
Chissà cosa altro si inventeranno...



Buscopann ha detto:


> Dai me non devi temere nulla. Sono affetto fa focomelia congenita all'uccello.
> Comincia a preoccuparti se dovesse cambiare gusti anche un certo Oscuro. In quel caso ti consiglio le trappole per topi ano-rettali.
> 
> Buscopann


Preferirei mutande deterrenti e resistenti ai tentativi di effrazione.
Le trappole in loco mi costrigerebbero alla rimozione del cadavere orribilmente sfigurato dell'intruso ogni volta che si infiltrasse... la cosa non sarebbe piacevole per entrambi.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, non era un consiglio, ma lo indichi come una debolezza
> 
> il rosso: *a proposito di pregiudizi, eccone uno*


perché,
 non era già successo?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

ma che ne so, scrivetevi quel che vi pare.penso di tutto un po'.
giustamente 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? Disi ha capito meglio di me e ha chiarito.
> Tu hai l'idea che ci si scriva in privato sui vari forumisti per farsi un quadro e in base a quello poi li si interpreti?
> Oh santo cielo!
> Troppa fatica.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> BUSCOPANN,
> non ti distrarre, ho buttato il* re di bastoni*.....


Da qualche parte lo chiamano anche Rocco Siffredi

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> perché,
> non era già successo?



non lo so
perché pensare a priori che la paura di una donna qui dentro possa essere quella?
per alcune donne potrebbe esserlo, per altre potrebbe essere un piacere, potrebbe essere che qui dentro non vengono spedite foto di cazzi in mp, chi lo sa?


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mah, qui non si è più sicuri di nulla...
> Hanno appena dato a me la colpa dell'odore acre della vulva femminile...
> Chissà cosa altro si inventeranno...


Tranquillo, era una pallottola a salve. 
Che poi, che ci capisci tu di vulve!?:rotfl: Ma io non lo so!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, non era un consiglio, ma lo indichi come una debolezza
> 
> il rosso: a proposito di pregiudizi, eccone uno


A giudicare dai risultati lo è, almeno per lei, almeno in questo caso.

Il rosso è un pregiudizio ed un luogo comune, usato consapevolmente come l'uno e come l'altro (si veda il tono dello scambio con l'utente).


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ne so, scrivetevi quel che vi pare.penso di tutto un po'.
> giustamente


Questa è una risposta a cui istintivamente avrei risposto male, ad esempio.
Non istintivamente ti invito a prendere quel che viene scritto per quello che viene scritto e a non fare illazioni su uno strumento che sì, giustamente, ognuno usa come gli pare ma ti ho appena detto che io non uso come hai immaginato tu.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo so
> perché pensare a priori che la paura di una donna qui dentro possa essere quella?
> per alcune donne potrebbe esserlo, per altre potrebbe essere un piacere, potrebbe essere che qui dentro non vengono spedite foto di cazzi in mp, chi lo sa?


Anche perché è un reato.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Da qualche parte lo chiamano anche Rocco Siffredi
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ne so, scrivetevi quel che vi pare.penso di tutto un po'.
> giustamente


Scusa ma io o altri ci siamo mai permessi di dirti a chi è cosa devi scrivere qui o in mp? Machisenefrega.

Vedi che sei tu a cercare polemiche.

Non mi serve un avvocato o un difensore qui.  

ED io pazienza ne ho ma un minimo di autocritica no?

Non ho trovato la tua risposta a Buscopann,  ho letto tutto ma non capisco a quale ti riferisci.

Troppo comodo prima polemizzare e poi senza ammettere di aver cannato in pieno, dire lasciamo perdere.

Se io ti interpreto male, forse e' perche' scrivi in modo ambiguo o no?
A no, sono scema io!


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche perché è un reato.


E se una donna mi manda la foto delle sue tette è un reato uguale?

Buscopann

PS Prometto che non denuncio nessuna! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so come dirtelo, non c'è polemica da parte mia su di te.
> e poi non parlavo nemmeno di confronto, di età...
> *fa lo stesso, dai*


Non fa lo stesso, il tutto è una scema incomprensione che non porta a nulla se si continua a tirare dentro cazzate su cazzate.

Tu non sei il tipo da farti influenzare, lo hai sempre dimostrato. Dato che ti sono state dette cose anche più pesanti.

Premesso che di quello che si dice in certi casi a me scorre come l'acqua, io preferirei capire perché proprio nel caso di Disi hai avuto questa specie di riflessione.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sì, il bello è questo.
> in realtà alla fine la vera emotiva sono io che metto in chiaro ogni pensiero.
> *io non so se ve ne accorgete ma mentre voi andate in privato a manifestare qualche disagio o incomprensione io scrivo tutto ma proprio tutto quello che penso .
> *in questo modo a volte sembro, forse sono provocatoria .
> ...


Io in privato manifesto esattamente quello che manifesto qui. Null'altro. Per me i pm sono come il forum o come qualsiasi altra piazza/occasione. Puoi usare i pm che senza necessariamente essere un chiacchierone o quant'altro.


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E se una donna mi manda la foto delle sue tette è un reato uguale?
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS Prometto che non denuncio nessuna! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se si vedono bene no!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Tranquillo, era una pallottola a salve.
> Che poi, che ci capisci tu di vulve!?:rotfl: Ma io non lo so!


Vulve?
Ci sono racconti di naviganti Portoghesi del XV secolo che dicono di averne avvistate talune a largo di del capo di Buona Speranza nelle notti di tempesta, tra le onde che quasi ribaltavano la loro caracca...
Erano gigantesche e spaventose...
Pochi sono rimasti in vita di quelli che sono riusciti a vederle coi propri occhi...
E la loro salute mentale ne risultava spesso compromessa...


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E se una donna mi manda la foto delle sue tette è un reato uguale?
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS Prometto che non denuncio nessuna! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Se ti vien è un infarto, indipendentemente dal motivo, puo' essere denunciata ahahahahah:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

anche io.nessuna illazione : a me piace così e trovo giusto che gli altri facciano quel che gli pare
altro mi parrebbe superfluo





Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una risposta a cui istintivamente avrei risposto male, ad esempio.
> Non istintivamente *ti invito a prendere quel che viene scritto per quello che viene scritto *e a non fare illazioni su uno strumento che sì, giustamente, ognuno usa come gli pare ma ti ho appena detto che io non uso come hai immaginato tu.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Se si vedono bene no!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con le foto sfocate il problema non si pone. Subito dai Carabinieri!
Nitide..Devono essere nitide! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io in privato manifesto esattamente quello che manifesto qui. Null'altro. Per me i pm sono come il forum o come qualsiasi altra piazza/occasione. Puoi usare i pm che senza necessariamente essere un chiacchierone o quant'altro.


Mi mandi UN TUA FOTO?

COSÌ magari smetto di amarti!:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vulve?
> Ci sono racconti di naviganti Portoghesi del XV secolo che dicono di averne avvistate talune a largo di del capo di Buona Speranza nelle notti di tempesta, tra le onde che quasi ribaltavano la loro caracca...
> Erano gigantesche e spaventose...
> Pochi sono rimasti in vita di quelli che sono riusciti a vederle coi propri occhi...
> E la loro salute mentale ne risultava spesso compromessa...


Poooooveri ginecologi:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma io o altri ci siamo mai permessi di dirti a chi è cosa devi scrivere qui o in mp? Machisenefrega.
> 
> Vedi che sei tu a cercare polemiche.
> 
> ...


va bene , ok .se è possibile la finirei qui


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene , ok .se è possibile la finirei qui



Ok chiudilo pure.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene , ok .se è possibile la finirei qui


 Scusa se mi intrometto, ma devi chiarire. Altrimenti se Disi se ne va per i cazzi suoi è anche colpa tua.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ok chiudilo pure.


Tu non fare cosi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sì, il bello è questo.
> in realtà alla fine la vera emotiva sono io che metto in chiaro ogni pensiero.
> io non so se ve ne accorgete ma *mentre voi andate *in privato a manifestare qualche disagio o incomprensione io scrivo tutto ma proprio tutto quello che penso .
> in questo modo a volte sembro, forse sono provocatoria .
> ...


Manca un "anche" alla frase
Per il resto a me sembri una che manifesta le sue emozioni e anche se a volte non siamo in accordo hai la mia stima. a me arriva molto di te, poi magari l'idea che ho è totalmente sbagliata ma per me l'importante è che un utente riesca a trasmettermi qualcosa
Ricordo che una volta scrissi che ti invidiavo per come ti leggo. Partì un fraintendimento mai visto. Confermo la "sana" invidia.
Sugli mp è un peccato tu li tenga chiusi non per evitare petegolezzi ma perchè a volte ci sono cose che una persona preferisce dire in privato
Per esempio questo mio post
So che sono assolutamente OT


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

ovviamente il discorso .il tred non è di mia proprietà e finirà con il buon senso di tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi mandi UN TUA FOTO?
> 
> COSÌ magari smetto di amarti!:rotfl:


...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2014)

*Insomma dopo Goffman viene Buttman...*

In particolare, questa sociologia della vita quotidiana si domanda come si comportino due persone quando si incontrano, indipendentemente da chi siano o dal motivo per il quale si incontrano. Il presupposto che la sorregge è che continuamente comunichiamo con gli altri non solo a parole o a gesti, ma anche col modo in cui ci vestiamo o con gli oggetti che utilizziamo. Gli altri hanno bisogno di informazioni su di noi e noi trasmettiamo immagini di noi stessi, ricevendone altre in cambio. Fedele alle teorie dell’interazione, Goffman è tuttavia convinto che essa avvenga non a caso ma sempre secondo regole precise. Per spiegare la propria concezione interattiva, Goffman fa ricorso a una metafora assai efficace, la “metafora drammaturgica”: nella vita sociale, che come abbiamo detto è incentrata sull’interazione, l’attore è sempre intento a porre se stesso in scena sul palco della società. E così nell’impianto teorico di Goffman veniamo a trovare attori, palcoscenici, pubblico: quel che manca è, a ben vedere, un copione fisso. L’idea di Goffman (frutto sia di una ricerca empirica sia di una speculazione teorica) è che i gruppi sociali si dividano in due categorie: i gruppi di “performance” e i gruppi di “audience”.
La vita sociale è, appunto, una rappresentazione che i gruppi sociali mettono in scena di fronte ad altri gruppi. Goffman cita l’esempio dei camerieri in un hotel delle isole Shetland (dove aveva svolto la sua ricerca): verificando che il gruppo di performance dei camerieri, di fronte al proprio pubblico (ovvero i clienti del ristorante), inscena una rappresentazione, mostrandosi deferente, rispettoso, discreto, e così via. Questo accade in uno spazio di palcoscenico (cioè dove il pubblico è presente): mentre nello spazio di retroscena, nascosto al pubblico, i camerieri hanno un comportamento del tutto diverso, molto più informale e irrispettoso. La vita sociale, quindi, si divide in spazi di palcoscenico e di retroscena, cioè in spazi privati, in cui gli individui non “recitano”, e spazi pubblici in cui inscenano invece una precisa rappresentazione. Naturalmente, il comportamento nel retroscena contraddice il comportamento pubblico: una persona insicura, ad esempio, può assumere in pubblico un atteggiamento spavaldo, e mostrarsi invece vulnerabile soltanto nel suo retroscena (ad esempio in famiglia). Secondo Goffman, quindi, la vita sociale si fonda sulla demarcazione dei confini tra palcoscenico e retroscena: infatti il gruppo di audience non deve accedere alle situazioni di retroscena che contraddicono il comportamento pubblico. L’interazione sociale, così intesa, è un dramma che si svolge su una scena, dove gli attori (la compagnia) cercano di controllare le idee che gli altri (il pubblico) si fanno di loro, per presentarsi nella miglior luce possibile e in un modo che sia credibile. Per Goffman, come affiora dalla vicenda dei camerieri dell’hotel, esistono luoghi di ribalta, nei quali ci si deve vestire e comportare con certe formalità, e luoghi di retroscena, dove ci si può rilassare. Scambiare gli uni per gli altri può avere conseguenze  nefaste per una relazione sociale. L’interazione sociale può avvenire tra persone che si conoscono o tra estranei che si trovano casualmente insieme in un luogo pubblico. Nei due casi, i modi di comportarsi sono differenti: ma in tutti e due i casi si ha un’interazione. Pensiamo a due persone che si trovino casualmente nello stesso scompartimento del treno senza conoscersi: a tutta prima, pare che si ignorino, ma in realtà essi si scambiano senza sosta messaggi e orientano reciprocamente il loro agire (cercano di non disturbare, di non essere invadenti, non allarmare gli altri con gesti strambi, ecc). Ma nella rappresentazione i rapporti fra attori e pubblico possono anche essere diversi da quelli che paiono: si hanno in questo caso i “ruoli incongruenti”. Così, il “delatore” è chi finge presso gli attori di essere un membro del gruppo, avendo così accesso al retroscena e riportando al pubblico informazioni riservate. Il “compare” è chi si accorda segretamente con gli attori e si mescola tra il pubblico per orientarlo. Lo “spettatore puro” è un professionista riconosciuto come spettatore qualificato (ad esempio, un critico teatrale). L’“intermediario” appartiene a due compagnie che sono l’una il pubblico dell’altra e può mettere in atto giochi di triade. La “non persona” è chi, benché presente, non fa parte della rappresentazione e viene ignorata (ad esempio, il conducente del taxi). Come dicevamo, per Goffman nulla è abbandonato al caso: esistono regole di etichetta e rituali coi quali si sperimenta l’accesso agli altri e si misurano le possibilità e i limiti di un reciproco coinvolgimento. Anche la più anonima e fugace delle relazioni, un incontro in strada con un estraneo, è già un’interazione assai complessa, densa di messaggi; è un tipo di rituale che Goffman chiama “disattenzione civile”. Le due persone si avvicinano, si guardano, stabiliscono a cenni che lato della strada ciascuno dei due seguirà e, quando si incontrano, abbassano lo sguardo – “una specie di abbassamento delle luci” –, col che affermano implicitamente di non aver nulla da temere dall’altro. In Goffman il “self” (cioè l’Io, l’autocoscienza) è concepito come un elemento contingente, tutt’altro che stabile: esso è stabilito dalla situazione, dal palcoscenico su cui si recita, dagli spettatori che assistono allo spettacolo. Come abbiamo avuto già modo di accennare, per Goffman gli individui, più o meno consapevolmente, inviano senza sosta segnali (il modo di vestire, di parlare, di gesticolare, ecc) che vengono recepiti da altri come informazioni utili per coordinare il proprio agire. Sulla base di questi segnali, gli individui sviluppano una “definizione della situazione” che consente loro di orientare il loro agire. In particolare, la presentazione del “self” segue una specifica dinamica, scandita nei seguenti punti: in primo luogo, c’è quello che Goffman chiama “front” e che noi possiamo tradurre con “facciata”. Nel “front” rientrano tutte quelle cose (vestiti, mobili, ecc) che contribuiscono a creare la nostra “facciata”, ovvero la nostra superficie dinanzi agli altri: in definitiva, il “front” è l’immagine superficiale di noi che trasmettiamo agli altri. Nel “front” rientra pure l’equipaggiamento espressivo (i sentimenti), il quale sottolinea la nostra posizione sociale e il nostro modo di atteggiarsi concreto. Come regola generale, vale che gli individui si attendono da noi un “front” coerente: Goffman è convinto che esista un numero limitato di possibili “fronts” e che, in genere, gli individui li conoscano tutti; per di più, essi sono istituzionalizzati e compaiono nella forma di stereotipi, sicché individui aventi ruoli specifici possono far ricorso a un ben preciso repertorio di “fronts”. Il secondo aspetto della presentazione del “self” è quella che Goffman definisce come “dramatic realisation”: si tratta dell’impiego di espedienti drammaturgici, impiego che è tanto maggiore quanto più è difficoltosa la costruzione di un determinato “front”. V’è poi la “idealisation”, che è lo sforzo per presentarsi come qualcuno che abbia interiorizzato certi valori riconosciuti dalla comunità. Troviamo poi quello che Goffman chiama “mantenimento del controllo espressivo”: alla bse v’è l’idea che alla definizione della situazione contribuiscano in maniera decisiva anche piccoli segni, con la conseguenza che l’attore sociale deve controllare e coordinare il proprio comportamento (tipo esempio è il “self control”). Successivamente troviamo la “mistification”, la mistificazione: specie le persone di alto rango, cercano di mantenere le distanze dagli altri e di tenere in piedi una certa definizione della situazione. C’è poi la “autenticità”: ad avviso di Goffman, le persone cercano di apparire autentiche, senza far sorgere l’impressione che il loro comportamento sia frutto di artificiosità. È, in sostanza, il concetto di “sprezzatura” (l’arte di nascondere l’arte) quale era stato elaborato da Baldesar Castiglione. Troviamo poi il “frame”: l’idea è che gli individui impieghino schemi interpretativi al fine di inquadrare ciò che avviene intorno a loro. Tutte le forme d’interazione fanno ricorso al “framing”. Infine, il concetto di “primary framework” all’interno di un gruppo sociale designa un elemento centrale della cultura di questo gruppo: l’idea di Goffman è che ogni gruppo abbia un suo codice specifico che lo caratterizza e lo distingue dagli altri (ad esempio, nel gruppo dei barboni è il rifiuto sistematico del lavoro). I “frames”, nota Goffman, possono venir trasformati attraverso il “keying”, quel procedimento in virtù del quale certe attività possono venir definite in modi diversi (ad esempio una situazione che può essere definita sia come sport sia come lavoro); si tratta di situazioni che mutano al mutar della prospettiva assunta.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2014)

Quello che a me fa mordere le dita, è la prematura scomparsa del grande erving.
Muore a soli sessant'anni nel 1982...

Non fece a tempo ad assistere alla rivoluzione del mondo di internet, dei cellulari, dei sms ecc..ecc..ecc...

Sebbene e quantunque l'opera il rituale dell'interazione sia precedente, ma a ridosso, di una rivoluzione come quella del 68'...

resta comunque illuminante, anzi folgorante...e pone in nuce, la via del testo forme del parlare...

Insomma già prima dell'avvento di internet, Goffman indica come e quali siano i limiti di una cosa scritta rispetto ad una cosa detta...

E fa una disanima con esempi di quanti strafalcioni semantici, semiologici, comporti la lettura di una frase scritta...

Io non ci credevo, fino a quando non iniziai a giocattolare io con le parole...

SONO SICURO
CHe oggidì avrebbe scritto un testo dal titolo: forme del postare nei forum!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivati ad un certo punto ho 'impressione che si tenda a dare sempre la stessa lettura di quello che  scrive una persona attribuendola ad un atteggiamento che la caratterizza .
> sei sono "la snob" tutti i miei messaggi avranno quell'impronta.


Però per te dovrebbe essere stimolante tentare di capire...
1) come sei divenuta la snob
2) cogliere le espressioni che ti hanno non resa, ma "deformata" come tale...

Per esempio quotidianamente assistiamo a trasmissioni tv, tipo blob, o striscia la notizia che giocano molto su queste cose eh? 

Il gioco non sta mai nel capire fischi per fiaschi...
Me nel dire fiaschi e far intendere fischi...


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che a me fa mordere le dita, è la prematura scomparsa del grande erving.
> Muore a soli sessant'anni nel 1982...
> 
> Non fece a tempo ad assistere alla rivoluzione del mondo di internet, dei cellulari, dei sms ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


conte, quanto tempo che non lo faccio...ne avevo bisogno

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzz
zzz 
z


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per favore cambia avatar...
> te ne mando uno io...
> Perchè mi confondo con quello di brunetta....
> 
> ...



bhe  ...bhó ...
se ci confondi forse sarebbe meglio 
fare una visitina ad un oculista ...
comunque é anzi era mia intenzione cambiare 
avatar devo solo avere un momento ed essere su pc...
ma ora che me lo chiedi sarà difficile a breve 
altrimenti potrebbe sembrare che faccio ciò che dice il Conte
che ha già compromesso la mia permanenza qui sopra...




io sono sempre del parere 
che prima di farmi un'opinione delle persone 
devo concretizzare


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo da una riflessione sull'interpretazione di ciò che caratterizza i nick horny diceva che preferiva legittimamente persone che mettevano empatia e partecipazione sul forum rispetto a due come me e jb.
> da qui c'è chi ha tenuto a dire quanto per lui sia uno stile sincero e schietto ...
> io invece rimanevo una strega antipatica
> più o meno è così:singleeye:


Minnie, premesso che non ho letto tutto il 3d, io trovo il tuo personaggio deliziosamente ironico, anche nello stile "svampita" che gli hai dato. E secondo me glielo hai dato tu, eh? Non smettere di farlo.

Allo stesso modo adoro Clem e le sue domande.

Se non ci foste, bisognerebbe inventarvi.

Siamo tutti personaggi, in fin dei conti, di quello spettacolo che è un forum ....


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Minnie, premesso che non ho letto tutto il 3d, io trovo il tuo personaggio deliziosamente ironico, anche nello stile "svampita" che gli hai dato. E secondo me glielo hai dato tu, eh? Non smettere di farlo.
> 
> Allo stesso modo adoro Clem e le sue domande.
> 
> ...


scusa ma ogni tanto la menopausa galoppante fa brutti scherzi.porta pazienza


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi?


Rabarbaro e JB.

Sono personaggi, niente di più. Io li vedo molto a due dimensioni. Questo non significa che non mi piacciano o che non diano il loro legittimo contributo.

Ma quando non sei affatto sorpresa o puoi prevedere praticamente in modo matematico come interverranno, se interverranno, direi che siamo davanti a una "figura".


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo da una riflessione sull'interpretazione di ciò che caratterizza i nick horny diceva che preferiva legittimamente persone che mettevano empatia e partecipazione sul forum rispetto a due come me e jb.
> da qui c'è chi ha tenuto a dire quanto per lui sia uno stile sincero e schietto ...
> io invece rimanevo una strega antipatica
> più o meno è così:singleeye:



Se se può consolarti
a me piacciono le streghe antipatiche ...
sono tenere e dei pezzi di burro


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Se se può consolarti
> a me piacciono le streghe antipatiche ...
> sono tenere e dei pezzi di burro


hai visto ulisse come sta comodo in camper? aspettava il caffè


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Rabarbaro e JB.
> 
> Sono personaggi, niente di più. Io li vedo molto a due dimensioni. Questo non significa che non mi piacciano o che non diano il loro legittimo contributo.
> 
> Ma quando non sei affatto sorpresa o puoi prevedere praticamente in modo matematico come interverranno, se interverranno, direi che siamo davanti a una "figura".


Mentre invece Minni che è una mina vagante no. Lei invece è svampita ma solo perchè ha dato questa "impronta" al suo personaggio. Sorpresa sorpresa. Tu che personaggio saresti?


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma ogni tanto la menopausa galoppante fa brutti scherzi.porta pazienza


Ma figurati, capisco benissimo.

Anni fa quando partecipavo ai gruppi di discussione ci stavo perdendo la salute.

Ecco, adesso vorrei evitare 

Per cui almeno qui vorrei non sbroccare, anche perchè lo stato dei miei nervi non è ancora stabile.

Colgo l'occasione per chiedere scusa a tutti coloro che ho  inavvertitamente offeso o che inavvertitamente offenderò in futuro.


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mentre invece Minni che è una mina vagante no. Lei invece è svampita ma solo perchè ha dato questa "impronta" al suo personaggio. Sorpresa sorpresa. Tu che personaggio saresti?


Io sono quella che legge, ascolta e osserva.

Prevalentemente.


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Io sono quella che legge, ascolta e osserva.
> 
> Prevalentemente.


Ovviamente nella vita non sono affatto così


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Io sono quella che legge, ascolta e osserva.
> 
> Prevalentemente.


Quella è un figurante. Manco un personaggio.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ovviamente nella vita non sono affatto così


Nella vita non leggi, non ascolti e non osservi?


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella è un figurante. Manco un personaggio.


Lo dici tu


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nella vita non leggi, non ascolti e non osservi?


Faccio anche altre cose, OLTRE a queste.

Scusa JB ma a te piace che qualcuno pensi che sei esattamente come appari qui sopra?

Così, per sapere.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Faccio anche altre cose, OLTRE a queste.
> 
> Scusa JB ma a te piace che qualcuno pensi che sei esattamente come appari qui sopra?
> 
> Così, per sapere.


Per cortesia,
Desidero continuare a credere che lui sia esattamente come appare qui sopra.
Quindi niente domande trabocchetto


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Faccio anche altre cose, OLTRE a queste.
> 
> Scusa JB ma a te piace che qualcuno pensi che sei esattamente come appari qui sopra?
> 
> Così, per sapere.


Non me frega un cazzo per la verità. Solo che siccome mi trovo più o meno a cadenza quindicinale a rispondere sulla cosa, lo specifico poerchè pare che non basta mai: io sono esattamente così. Ma non solo così.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiuuuuuuu


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Io non ho la capacità di essere diversa qui da come sono nella vita
Sinceramente se penso alle cose che ho scritto qui sono le medesime che direi di persona
Raramente anche nella vita di tutti i giorni riesco ad avere modi diversi di esprimermi e rapportarmi con le persone
Devo dire che un filino invidio la capacità di crearsi dei personaggi.
Poi durerei due giorni nella farsa ma secondo me è una capacità che non abbiamo tutti


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Per cortesia,
> Desidero continuare a credere che lui sia esattamente come appare qui sopra.
> Quindi niente domande trabocchetto


Ma anche io, perbacco! A me piace il personaggio di JB!

 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho la capacità di essere diversa qui da come sono nella vita
> Sinceramente se penso alle cose che ho scritto qui sono le medesime che direi di persona
> Raramente anche nella vita di tutti i giorni riesco ad avere modi diversi di esprimermi e rapportarmi con le persone
> Devo dire che un filino invidio la capacità di crearsi dei personaggi.
> Poi durerei due giorni nella farsa ma secondo me è una capacità che non abbiamo tutti


A che scopo crearsi un personaggio? 
Frustrazione?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non me frega un cazzo per la verità. Solo che siccome mi trovo più o meno a cadenza quindicinale a rispondere sulla cosa, lo specifico poerchè pare che non basta mai: io sono esattamente così. Ma non solo così.


E perchè qui lasci intravedere solo questo?
E soprattutto come fai a nascondere una parte di te? non parlo di episodi ma di lati del carattere?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma anche io, perbacco! A me piace il personaggio di JB!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu sei una di quelle che pensano d'essere furbe e scaltre perchè hanno capito che tutti si fanno un personaggio e che dev'essere così per forza.


----------



## ologramma (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho la capacità di essere diversa qui da come sono nella vita
> Sinceramente se penso alle cose che ho scritto qui sono le medesime che direi di persona
> Raramente anche nella vita di tutti i giorni riesco ad avere modi diversi di esprimermi e rapportarmi con le persone
> Devo dire che un filino invidio la capacità di crearsi dei personaggi.
> Poi durerei due giorni nella farsa ma secondo me è una capacità che non abbiamo tutti


Verissimo ,trovo difficoltoso poi ricordare tutte le balle che si raccontano quindi verresti sgamato e che figura farei?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> A che scopo crearsi un personaggio?
> Frustrazione?


Boh. Probabilmente ci si diverte
io dubito che Rabarbaro con i suoi amici si esprimi in questo modo, per esempio
Oppure una maschera per non lasciare trasparire se stessi.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E perchè qui lasci intravedere solo questo?
> E soprattutto come fai a nascondere una parte di te? non parlo di episodi ma di lati del carattere?


Io non nascondo nulla. E' che ovviamente il media è quello e non è che può rappresentarmi per come sono. Come per tutti suppongo, altrimenti mi verrebbe da pensare che t'abbiano assunta a Mediaset con la centoquattro.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non nascondo nulla. E' che ovviamente il media è quello e non è che può rappresentarmi per come sono. Come per tutti suppongo, altrimenti mi verrebbe da pensare che t'abbiano assunta a Mediaset con la centoquattro.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Pensa che sono una delle poche ad essere assunte senza raccomandazione 
Comunque ci sono testimoni che possono dirti che purtroppo per te sono esattamente quello che scrivo

se quello che lasci passare è solo che non sopporti nessuno. E dici che c'è dell'altro, qualcosa nascondi


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho la capacità di essere diversa qui da come sono nella vita
> Sinceramente se penso alle cose che ho scritto qui sono le medesime che direi di persona
> Raramente anche nella vita di tutti i giorni riesco ad avere modi diversi di esprimermi e rapportarmi con le persone
> Devo dire che un filino invidio la capacità di crearsi dei personaggi.
> Poi durerei due giorni nella farsa ma secondo me è una capacità che non abbiamo tutti



Forse non sono stata sufficientemente chiara: non dico che un personaggio sia diverso dalla persona che lo "interpreta". Dico che è forzatamente mono o al massimo bidimensionale.

Credo che ci siano persone più capaci di sdoppiarsi. Ma una personaggio o una "figura" non è mai, semplicemente, l'intera verità della persona. Solo questo volevo dire.

E vale anche per me o per JB o per chiunque altro, anche per chi crede di avere inventato un personaggio "altro".

Mi saprai dire il 21


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei una di quelle che pensano d'essere furbe e scaltre perchè hanno capito che tutti si fanno un personaggio e che dev'essere così per forza.


Se ti piace pensarlo, pensalo pure. Serve dirti che ti sbagli?


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Forse non sono stata sufficientemente chiara: non dico che un personaggio sia diverso dalla persona che lo "interpreta". Dico che è forzatamente mono o al massimo bidimensionale.
> 
> Credo che ci siano persone più capaci di sdoppiarsi. Ma una personaggio o una "figura" non è mai, semplicemente, l'intera verità della persona. Solo questo volevo dire.
> 
> ...


Gli schizofrenici, ma per questo li curano
Anche se è inutile


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Pensa che sono una delle poche ad essere assunte senza raccomandazione
> Comunque ci sono testimoni che possono dirti che purtroppo per te sono esattamente quello che scrivo
> 
> se quello che lasci passare è solo che non sopporti nessuno. E dici che c'è dell'altro, qualcosa nascondi


Ma è vero che non sopporto nessuno. O meglio non sopporto molto gli stupidi, che poi è tanta gente. C'è della altro nel senso che sono evidentemente molto più complesso di così. Ma lo siamo tutti, credo. Ovviamente tutti con i vari limiti di ciascuno.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Forse non sono stata sufficientemente chiara: non dico che un personaggio sia diverso dalla persona che lo "interpreta". Dico che è forzatamente mono o al massimo bidimensionale.
> 
> Credo che ci siano persone più capaci di sdoppiarsi. Ma una personaggio o una "figura" non è mai, semplicemente, l'intera verità della persona. Solo questo volevo dire.
> 
> ...



Forse nemmeno io sono stata chiara
Per me forzarmi anche in parte ad essere ciò che non sono, o scrivendo cose che non penso o usare un linguaggio diverso da quello che uso abitualmente non è possibile
Mi sarebbe piaciuto in alcune occasioni mascherare certe mie debolezze ma non ne sono capace

Per quel che riguarda il 21. Per le mie esperienze precendenti non ho mai avuto sorprese. Dal vivo ho ritrovato ciò che leggevo nel reale. Magari poi la conoscenza aprofondita ha evidenziato anche altri lati ma nessuna sorpresa


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse nemmeno io sono stata chiara
> Per me forzarmi anche in parte ad essere ciò che non sono, o scrivendo cose che non penso o usare un linguaggio diverso da quello che uso abitualmente non è possibile
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto in alcune occasioni mascherare certe mie debolezze ma non ne sono capace
> 
> Per quel che riguarda il 21. Per le mie esperienze precendenti non ho mai avuto sorprese. Dal vivo ho ritrovato ciò che leggevo nel reale. Magari poi la conoscenza aprofondita ha evidenziato anche altri lati ma nessuna sorpresa


Allora io sono come te. Non credo che si possa impersonare se stessi. A meno di malattie mentali


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> A che scopo crearsi un personaggio?
> Frustrazione?


Anche .. Ma non solo


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è vero che non sopporto nessuno. O meglio non sopporto molto gli stupidi, che poi è tanta gente. C'è della altro nel senso che sono evidentemente molto più complesso di così. Ma lo siamo tutti, credo. Ovviamente tutti con i vari limiti di ciascuno.


Scusa Jb posso chiederti perchè stai in un posto dove su 100 utenti credo che ne reputi scemi 99?
Che senso ha?
Se io pensassi che la maggioranza degli utenti qui dentro fossero dei cretini smetterei di scrivere. Esattamente come faccio nella vita reale. Se ti reputo un cretino non ti frequento


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse nemmeno io sono stata chiara
> Per me forzarmi anche in parte ad essere ciò che non sono, o scrivendo cose che non penso o usare un linguaggio diverso da quello che uso abitualmente non è possibile
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto in alcune occasioni mascherare certe mie debolezze ma non ne sono capace
> 
> Per quel che riguarda il 21. Per le mie esperienze precendenti non ho mai avuto sorprese. Dal vivo ho ritrovato ciò che leggevo nel reale. Magari poi la conoscenza aprofondita ha evidenziato anche altri lati ma nessuna sorpresa


Bene, stiamo dicendo quasi la stessa cosa, nel senso che io non credo ci si possa snaturare, ma magari esasperare alcuni aspetti di se a scapito di altri, ecco tutto, cosa che ovviamente spariglia un po' le carte.

Faccio fatica a pensare che qualcuno sostenga un'idea che non gli appartenga, ma che possa esprimerla in modo diverso da come lo farebbe di persona sì.

Io ad esempio sui forum passo sempre per una tranquilla e pacata, ma nella vita sono molto casinista.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Jb posso chiederti perchè stai in un posto dove su 100 utenti credo che ne reputi scemi 99?
> Che senso ha?
> Se io pensassi che la maggioranza degli utenti qui dentro fossero dei cretini smetterei di scrivere. Esattamente come faccio nella vita reale. Se ti reputo un cretino non ti frequento


Ma tu non sei me. E se hai l'impressione che io reputi novantanove persone su cento idiote qui sopra, sbagli. Sono novantotto.


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Gli schizofrenici, ma per questo li curano
> Anche se è inutile


Tu non ti confronti mai con le tue contraddizioni?

beato te!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei me. E se hai l'impressione che io reputi novantanove persone su cento idiote qui sopra, sbagli. Sono novantotto.


Non mi hai risposto


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Bene, stiamo dicendo quasi la stessa cosa, nel senso che io non credo ci si possa snaturare, ma magari esasperare alcuni aspetti di se a scapito di altri, ecco tutto, cosa che ovviamente spariglia un po' le carte.
> 
> Faccio fatica a pensare che qualcuno sostenga un'idea che non gli appartenga, ma che possa esprimerla in modo diverso da come lo farebbe di persona sì.
> 
> *Io ad esempio sui forum passo sempre per una tranquilla e pacata*, *ma nella vita sono molto casinista*.


Grazie al cazzo, non scrivi. Ma guarda un po' che genio che abbiamo qui.


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie al cazzo, non scrivi. Ma guarda un po' che genio che abbiamo qui.


Ti voglio bene anche io.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Tu non ti confronti mai con le tue contraddizioni?
> 
> beato te!


Che c'entra col crearsi un personaggio.
Io mi confronto ogni giorno non sai quanto.
Ma non sento il bisogno di fingere di essere un altro


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi hai risposto


Hai idea di quante minchia di volte mi hanno fatto sta domanda o pensi davvero di prenderci il pulitzer per st'intervista? Me ne volevo pure andare da qui, se ricordi bene. Poi mi hanno convinto a restare. Ultimamente m'è ripresa male un'altra volta. C'è un limite di stupidità altrui che riesco a sopportare. Fino a che non si arriva a quel limite tendenzialmente passo tempo tra una cosa e l'altra e qualche volta è pure divertente. Poi non je la fo.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Tu non ti confronti mai con le tue contraddizioni?
> 
> beato te!


E mi riferivo a quelli capaci di sdoppiarsi


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Che c'entra col crearsi un personaggio.
> Io mi confronto ogni giorno non sai quanto.
> Ma non sento il bisogno di fingere di essere un altro


Ma infatti io non ho parlato di inventare un personaggio, ma di "essere" un personaggio.

Tu metti tutto te stesso qui sopra? Io scelgo cosa mettere.

Ovvio che se scegli non sei più tu "intero", ma solo quel che ci metti. Nel mio caso, come nota giustamente JB, poco.

Questo dicevo.

Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai idea di quante minchia di volte mi hanno fatto sta domanda o pensi davvero di prenderci il pulitzer per st'intervista? Me ne volevo pure andare da qui, se ricordi bene. Poi mi hanno convinto a restare. Ultimamente m'è ripresa male un'altra volta. *C'è un limite di stupidità altrui che riesco a sopportare*. Fino a che non si arriva a quel limite tendenzialmente passo tempo tra una cosa e l'altra e qualche volta è pure divertente. Poi non je la fo.


Ho rifatto la domanda semplicemente perchè non hai mai risposto e ho pensato che magari oggi mi dicesse culo
Ecco vedi ho scoperto che sei molto più tollerante di me. Io al tuo posto non ce la farei, me ne sarei già andata da tempo


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E mi riferivo a quelli capaci di sdoppiarsi


Ah, scusa, non avevo capito.

Questo perchè appartengo al 99% degli stupidi di questo forum


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non ho parlato di inventare un personaggio, ma di "essere" un personaggio.
> 
> Tu metti tutto te stesso qui sopra? Io scelgo cosa mettere.
> 
> ...


Ho capito. 
Ma anche se ci metto una parte di me, è comunque autentica. Una parte del tutto ma che dà l'idea del resto. Quindi non la penso come te.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ah, scusa, non avevo capito.
> 
> Questo perchè appartengo al 99% degli stupidi di questo forum



Chissà io dove mi colloco?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho rifatto la domanda semplicemente perchè non hai mai risposto e ho pensato che magari oggi mi dicesse culo
> Ecco vedi ho scoperto che sei molto più tollerante di me. Io al tuo posto non ce la farei, me ne sarei già andata da tempo


Non avrò mai risposto a te, ma sta domanda me l'hanno fatta in diecimila. Se rispondo a cento, non è che al centounesimo che me la ripropone sto proprio dietro, come dire. 
Poi: sì, sono molto più tollerante di te. Hai voglia. Ma credo dipenda dal fatto che in media capisco di più.


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Ma anche se ci metto una parte di me, è comunque autentica. Una parte del tutto ma che dà l'idea del resto. Quindi non la penso come te.


Anche io penso che ciò che si mette, sia autentico, solo che non credo basti ad esaurire la conoscenza di una persona, e per questo credo che sia prevedibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ah, scusa, non avevo capito.
> 
> Questo perchè appartengo al 99% degli stupidi di questo forum


Novantotto.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene anche io.


Eh, ma se non scrivi non esisti. Almeno su un forum. Non è che scegli cosa mostrare, non mostri nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non avrò mai risposto a te, ma sta domanda me l'hanno fatta in diecimila. Se rispondo a cento, non è che al centounesimo che me la ripropone sto proprio dietro, come dire.
> Poi: sì, sono molto più tollerante di te. Hai voglia. Ma credo dipenda dal fatto che in media *capisco di più*.


Questo è sicuro


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche io penso che ciò che si mette, sia autentico, solo che non credo basti ad esaurire la conoscenza di una persona, e per questo credo che sia prevedibile.


Esaudire certo no, farti un'idea di chi vorresti conoscere si.
E se uno crea un personaggio poi nella realtà il tutto crolla, oppure corri il rischio di piacere o non piacere a persone alle quali piaceresti o no nella realtà
Capisco anche che uno possa altamente sbattersene le palle
Io preferisco dare di me l'idea più vicina possibile a quello che sono


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche io penso che ciò che si mette, sia autentico, solo che non credo basti ad esaurire la conoscenza di una persona, e per questo credo che sia prevedibile.


Certo che non basta è ovvio. Io mi riferivo al fatto che tu hai  scritto nel messaggio che ho quotato e cioè che siamo personaggi e non persone perché non mettiamo tutto di noi qui dentro


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

io faccio spesso la caricatura di me stessa e mi diverto da sola ad enfatizzarmi.
personaggio è un'altra roba


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

m'interpreto , mi sfotto e poi mi cazzio


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'interpreto , mi sfotto e poi mi cazzio


Stavolta l'hai fatta grossa.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

ma quella esce per forza 





farfalla ha detto:


> Esaudire certo no, farti un'idea di chi vorresti conoscere si.
> E se uno crea un personaggio poi nella realtà il tutto crolla, oppure corri il rischio di piacere o non piacere a persone alle quali piaceresti o no nella realtà
> Capisco anche che uno possa altamente sbattersene le palle
> Io preferisco dare di me l'idea più vicina possibile a quello che sono


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esaudire certo no, farti un'idea di chi vorresti conoscere si.
> E se uno crea un personaggio poi nella realtà il tutto crolla, oppure corri il rischio di piacere o non piacere a persone alle quali piaceresti o no nella realtà
> Capisco anche che uno possa altamente sbattersene le palle
> Io preferisco dare di me l'idea più vicina possibile a quello che sono


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quella esce per forza



Dici? Secondo me in alcuni casi no.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

mia figlia o mio marito leggendomi qui , a parte trovarmi più scema del solito mi riconoscerebbero all'istante


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

a letto senza cena


JON ha detto:


> Stavolta l'hai fatta grossa.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia o mio marito leggendomi qui , a parte trovarmi più scema del solito mi riconoscerebbero all'istante


idem. Loro e chiunque mi conosco un pochino


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

mi sono dimenticata di dire una cosa a jb
ma se sei uguale in privato o in chiaro , che cazzarola mi rompi le palle col fatto che non mi confronto ...
seguendo il tuo ragionamento è uguale.quindi?


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma se non scrivi non esisti. Almeno su un forum. Non è che scegli cosa mostrare, non mostri nulla.


Questa la considero una delle tue numerose uscite che mi piacciono molto, ad esempio. E mi piacerebbe aver tempo e modo di parlarne.

Certamente sul forum non esisto, se non scrivo. Ma non e' che io NON scrivo.

Scrivo poco. Metto pezzi della mia vita o esperienze o sentimenti o informazioni non per esistere, non per occupare il tempo, ma per imparare da altri e magari essere utile a qualcuno che magari non conoscero' mai. 
A volte solo per il piacere di farlo.
Non sono mica un writer che scarabocchia in giro per dimostrare a tutti che esiste.
Io credo che quando incontri qualcuno di interessante, poi lo vuoi conoscere anche dal vivo.

Ritengo che tu non lo voglia fare perche' non ritieni interessanti il 98% dei partecipanti? Non ti domandero' perche' ci stai. Avrai i tuoi motivi, come io i miei. Spero solo che tu esista, da qualche parte, per qualcuno.


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'interpreto , mi sfotto e poi mi cazzio


Molto genovese


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io faccio spesso la caricatura di me stessa e mi diverto da sola ad enfatizzarmi.
> personaggio è un'altra roba


Io l' ho inteso in senso pirendelliano, cioe' di una persona che aumenta la distanza tra vita e forma.

http://forum.alfemminile.com/forum/...ersonaggio-nell-arte-pirandelliana-amour.html

Piu' o meno, anche con le migliori intenzioni, non credi che su un forum si finisca per essere tutti personaggi di se stessi, in questa accezione?

e' un'idea, eh? Mica il vangelo


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a letto senza cena


No devi magna', cosi ingrassi.

Ma davvero ti sei fatta rossa?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> No devi magna', cosi ingrassi.
> 
> Ma davvero ti sei fatta rossa?


è una vita che lo sono.
senti ma tu che scrivi e m'insegni...com'è questa cosa che sei molto più misterioso di me?
chi eri ?
chi sei, chi sarai?


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una vita che lo sono.
> senti ma tu che scrivi e m'insegni...com'è questa cosa che sei molto più misterioso di me?
> chi eri ?
> chi sei, chi sarai?


Sarò fatto come te. E' grave? 

Cioè, tu mo' vorresti ammollarmi sto popò di casino perché sai benissimo che mi calzerebbe a pennello?
Comunque m'hai deluso, ti facevo bionda.


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo so
> perché pensare a priori che la paura di una donna qui dentro possa essere quella?
> per alcune donne potrebbe esserlo, per altre potrebbe essere un piacere, potrebbe essere che qui dentro non vengono spedite foto di cazzi in mp, chi lo sa?


be', ma da qui a definirlo un pregiudizio.....un giudizio....
a me pareva una battuta, per dire....di cosa puoi aver paura qua dentro,
allora, a questa stregua, qualsiasi frase contiene un pregiudizio....


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> A che scopo crearsi un personaggio?
> Frustrazione?


abbastanza probabile.
ma non so, magari è più interessante di così.....


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Minnie, premesso che non ho letto tutto il 3d, io trovo il tuo personaggio deliziosamente ironico, anche nello stile "svampita" che gli hai dato. E secondo me glielo hai dato tu, eh? Non smettere di farlo.
> 
> Allo stesso modo adoro Clem e le sue domande.
> 
> ...



uhmm a me non piace affatto 'sta cosa,
non so....


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Ma anche se ci metto una parte di me, è comunque autentica. Una parte del tutto ma che dà l'idea del resto. Quindi non la penso come te.


anche io la penso così.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> uhmm a me non piace affatto 'sta cosa,
> non so....


horny ...è un gioco .hai ragione tu che qui c'è gente che di voglia di giocare non ne ha, ma nel rispetto di questo , qualche sciocchezza ci sta.
la sostanza rimane invariata, credimi


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> bhe  ...bhó ...
> se ci confondi forse sarebbe meglio
> fare una visitina ad un oculista ...
> comunque é anzi era mia intenzione cambiare
> ...


Non serve più perchè brunetta è tornata al vecchio avatar


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> horny ...è un gioco .hai ragione tu che qui c'è gente che di voglia di giocare non ne ha, ma nel rispetto di questo , qualche sciocchezza ci sta.
> la sostanza rimane invariata, credimi


cosa è un gioco?
intendevo dire che a me dare spettacolo non piace.
e comincio a pensare che non dovrei scrivere più nulla di personale qua sopra.
mi limiterò a giudicare le vicende altrui.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia o mio marito leggendomi qui , a parte trovarmi più scema del solito mi riconoscerebbero all'istante


Ecco perchè è fondamentale non sparlare mai dei propri congiunti in un forum eh?
Un bel giorno potrebbe capitare che leggano...
e che non lo trovino affatto divertente neh?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

ho capito.secondo me se leggi quello che ti interessa non dovresti avere problemi e stare tranquilla





Horny ha detto:


> cosa è un gioco?
> intendevo dire che a me dare spettacolo non piace.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco perchè è fondamentale non sparlare mai dei propri congiunti in un forum eh?
> Un bel giorno potrebbe capitare che leggano...
> e che non lo trovino affatto divertente neh?


io posso solo essere imbarazzata al contrario, direi


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io posso solo essere imbarazzata al contrario, direi


Cioè sbarazzata?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Mediamente mando più spesso a quel pase nella vita quotidiana che nel forum perché nel forum il rapporto confidenziale che c'è di persona, che consente di farlo giocosamente, non c'è o non c'è chi se lo merita sul serio. Non che non ci sia chi se lo merita ma non si merita che mi sprechi a mandarcelo.
Penso che mediamente nel quotidiano JB manderà un po' meno a quel paese e tenderà più a non avere rapporti con chi vorrebbe mandare.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> anche io la penso così.


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> cosa è un gioco?
> intendevo dire che a me dare spettacolo non piace.
> e comincio a pensare che non dovrei scrivere più nulla di personale qua sopra.
> mi limiterò a giudicare le vicende altrui.


Horny fregatene...chi vuole capire e ascoltare,capisce e interagisce,chi non vuole cavoli suoi e ignoralo.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> cosa è un gioco?
> intendevo dire che a me dare spettacolo non piace.
> e comincio a pensare che non dovrei scrivere più nulla di personale qua sopra.
> mi limiterò a giudicare le vicende altrui.


Horby non dire cazzate! Perché ti straccio le orecchie


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> cosa è un gioco?
> intendevo dire che a me dare spettacolo non piace.
> e comincio a pensare che non dovrei scrivere più nulla di personale qua sopra.
> mi limiterò a giudicare le vicende altrui.


hai aggiunto dopo, vedo.
non comprendo perché.
devi solo fare quello che reputi giusto tu


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai aggiunto dopo, vedo.
> non comprendo perché.
> devi solo fare quello che reputi giusto tu


Non vi siete capite.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mediamente mando più spesso a quel pase nella vita quotidiana che nel forum perché nel forum il rapporto confidenziale che c'è di persona, che consente di farlo giocosamente, non c'è o non c'è chi se lo merita sul serio. Non che non ci sia chi se lo merita ma non si merita che mi sprechi a mandarcelo.
> Penso che mediamente nel quotidiano JB manderà un po' meno a quel paese e tenderà più a non avere rapporti con chi vorrebbe mandare.


Più che altro sento gran lunga meno stronzate.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi siete capite.


ma non penso che horny si riferisca a me ma all'idea del "gioco" che poi è talmente relativa e stramba che non ha interesse alcuno per chi , come lei e come te frequenta questo posto per leggere e ascoltare davvero le storie.
che poi non è detto che io non lo faccia mai, ma non ci metto lo stesso impegno.
se tutto ciò avviene nel rispetto degli altri penso di poterci stare senza che questo interferisca .


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro sento gran lunga meno stronzate.


ma non è che te lo abbia ordinato la mutua come cura per laprostata infiammata


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è che te lo abbia ordinato la mutua come cura per laprostata infiammata


Ti è passato?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non penso che horny si riferisca a me ma all'idea del "gioco" che poi è talmente relativa e stramba che non ha interesse alcuno per chi , come lei e come te frequenta questo posto per leggere e ascoltare davvero le storie.
> che poi non è detto che io non lo faccia mai, ma non ci metto lo stesso impegno.
> se tutto ciò avviene nel rispetto degli altri penso di poterci stare senza che questo interferisca .


Se ha cambiato nick è perché gioca anche lei.
Solo non vi siete capite.
Non è che non stai sul forum seriamente solo che tendi a chiudere quando gira a te e a deviare.
Più che un personaggio mi sembra una tua modalità relazionale che avrai anche nella vita per dare un po' di leggerezza (nel senso positivo alla Calvino).
A volte (come sempre quando manca la parte comunicativa fisica) puoi sembrare evitante o scostante.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro sento gran lunga meno stronzate.


Anch'io perché evito.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ha cambiato nick è perché gioca anche lei.
> Solo non vi siete capite.
> Non è che non stai sul forum seriamente solo che tendi a chiudere quando gira a te e a deviare.
> Più che un personaggio mi sembra una tua modalità relazionale che avrai anche nella vita per dare un po' di leggerezza (nel senso positivo alla Calvino).
> A volte (come sempre quando manca la parte comunicativa fisica) *puoi sembrare evitante o scostante.*


lo sono.
e tanti altri difetti che infatti non maschero per nulla
per cui horny (che giustamente gioca anche lei perché ogni tanto ci vuole)sa che chi legge lo fa con onestà 
spero sia importante


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> cosa è un gioco?
> intendevo dire che a me dare spettacolo non piace.
> e comincio a pensare che non dovrei scrivere più nulla di personale qua sopra.
> mi limiterò a giudicare le vicende altrui.


Il giorno che penseró questa cosa smetterò di frequentare questo forum. Avrebbe perso il senso che ha per me.
E io qualche tranvata qui l'ho presa.
Smettere di parlare di me sarebbe smettere di essere a mio agio


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io perché evito.


E' che qua si concetrano per ovvi motivi.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai visto ulisse come sta comodo in camper? aspettava il caffè


Vita da cani!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che qua si concetrano per ovvi motivi.


Infatti ci stiamo pure io e te


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sono.
> e tanti altri difetti che infatti non maschero per nulla
> per cui horny (che giustamente gioca anche lei perché ogni tanto ci vuole)sa che chi legge lo fa con onestà
> spero sia importante


cara Minerva,
di me, nella vita reale,
dicono che sono snob e scostante.
e molte altre cose che qua
nessuno credo pensi
(anche positive eh...)


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il giorno che penseró questa cosa smetterò di frequentare questo forum. Avrebbe perso il senso che ha per me.
> E io qualche tranvata qui l'ho presa.
> Smettere di parlare di me sarebbe smettere di essere a mio agio


hai ragione, la vedo anche io così.

per me è come scrivere su un diario.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> un TROLL per me è uno che interviene solo per innescare polemiche
> tra utenti, del tutto sterili.
> posto che chiaramente siamo tutti nick,
> perché non ci conosciamo da anni e di persona,
> ...


io e te abbiamo letto due Minerve diverse, mi sa.
Che Minerva abbia dei paletti molto precisi per non portare in alcun modo il forum nella sua vita è anche vero e le motivazioni sono le sue e sono quindi assolutamente legittime, ma qui dentro di sè ha dato tanto: in opinioni, discussioni, consigli, racconti della sua vita.
Tiene i due mondi divisi, ovvero fuori di qui con le persone del forum non ha contatti.
Ma io ad esempio non l'ho mai trovata snob.
E' polemica a volte ma lo sono pure io: questo non è essere un troll.
Un troll crea entropia, non polemica, e cerca di far litigare gli utenti tra loro, restando illeso nella dicussione.
Per questo motivo un troll non potrebbe mai restare a lungo nello stesso forum con lo stesso nick.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti...
> 
> Non che che non devi permettere alla gente di spargere merda, è che *non devi farla avvicinare tanto da smerdarti*.


Giusto consiglio. Che non si potrebbe mai dare ad una persona asettica e distaccata


----------



## Hellseven (21 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivati ad un certo punto ho 'impressione che si tenda a dare sempre la stessa lettura di quello che  scrive una persona attribuendola ad un atteggiamento che la caratterizza .
> sei sono "la snob" tutti i miei messaggi avranno quell'impronta.


ci sono due modi di scrivere secondo me.
Uno più asettico, "professionale", distaccato o comunque non espressione reale del sentimento di colui che scrive (pensiamo a quello che si scrive al lavoro o anche, in un certo qual modo, alla scrittura di chi vive con le parole: un narratore di successo per i suoi best sellers abbisogna, salvo eccezioni, di ottime idee e di un'ottima capacità di trasporle in parole scritte ma non di sentimento e sincerità). 
E poi c'è un modo più personale, intimo, che attiene alla sfera del se': di solito in questo contesto si mette nero su bianco ciò che si pensa e il modo in cui lo si fa denota, volenti o nolenti, - se c'è sincerità e non artifizio come nel primo caso -  ciò che si è.
E si è anche agli occhi altrui.
Mi pare quindi normale e comprensibile quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io e te abbiamo letto due Minerve diverse, mi sa.
> Che Minerva abbia dei paletti molto precisi per non portare in alcun modo il forum nella sua vita è anche vero e le motivazioni sono le sue e sono quindi assolutamente legittime, ma qui dentro di sè ha dato tanto: in opinioni, discussioni, consigli, racconti della sua vita.
> Tiene i due mondi divisi, ovvero fuori di qui con le persone del forum non ha contatti.
> Ma io ad esempio non l'ho mai trovata snob.
> ...


evidentemente ,se è vero che si raccoglie ciò che si semina , ho fatto proprio un lavoraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> evidentemente ,se è vero che si raccoglie ciò che si semina , ho fatto proprio un lavoraccio


no. Ovviamente sei maggiormente a rischio di diffidenza. Ma ci sta, no?


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2015)

> casomai a volte è chiara che prende le difese di tubarao...per il resto non vedo differenza rispetto a quando c'era lui.


 Con queste battute ( non è la prima volta) evidenzi una mentalità pari a quella di zod, cara la mia minerva.
 A me poi.
 Complimenti.




che genere di battute?
che non hai bisogno di raccomandazioni?
che è tutto uguale a quando c'era quibbel?
gradirei una risposta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Con queste battute ( non è la prima volta) evidenzi una mentalità pari a quella di zod, cara la mia minerva.
> A me poi.
> Complimenti.
> 
> ...



non ho colto la parte in neretto che era la principale intenzione del tuo intervento.
a mia minima e parzialissima discolpa il fatto di non aver riletto con attenzione e non essere andata oltre: del che mi scuso con te.

la prima parte, relativa al fatto che difenderei tubarao, invece: 
rimane sgradevole, sgradita da chiunque provenga (come un residuo di mentalità maschilista che ho sempre aborrito finanche nei miei genitori) e soprattutto non corrispondente al vero.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ho colto la parte in neretto che era la principale intenzione del tuo intervento.
> a mia minima e parzialissima discolpa il fatto di non aver riletto con attenzione e non essere andata oltre: del che mi scuso con te.
> 
> la prima parte, relativa al fatto che difenderei tubarao, invece:
> rimane sgradevole, sgradita da chiunque provenga (*come un residuo di mentalità maschilista che ho sempre aborrito finanche nei miei genitori*) e soprattutto non corrispondente al vero.


Che possa non corrispondere al vero lascia il tempo che trova, nel senso che tu non sei realmente la più obiettiva verso te stessa, ma più che altro la cosa della mentalità maschilista è veramente una scemenza colossale. Cioè, uno dice che tu difendi il tuo amante (ex o meno) a prescindere e perchè ci tieni ed allora è in malafede è perchè è FALSO (e fin lì ancora ancora), ma anche un maschilista fottuto per chissà quale cazzo di ragione. Mah.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che possa non corrispondere al vero lascia il tempo che trova, nel senso che tu non sei realmente la più obiettiva verso te stessa, ma più che altro la cosa della mentalità maschilista è veramente una scemenza colossale. Cioè, uno dice che tu difendi il tuo amante (ex o meno) a prescindere e perchè ci tieni ed allora è in malafede è perchè è FALSO (e fin lì ancora ancora), ma *anche un maschilista fottuto per chissà quale cazzo di ragione*. Mah.



non so se ho capito bene.
spiego, poi dimmi tu se ho capito bene quel che volevi dire.
per me è maschilista ( oltre che una *reale scemenza*, questa sì ) pensare che una donna pensi e si esprima soprattutto in pubblico, per sostenere il suo _partner _( con tutte le virgolette del caso ) senza prima pensare che le idee espresse possano essere le sue, indipendentemente. e a mio avviso la battutina (che non manca mai) è indice di questa *sciocchissima* mentalità.

che poi io possa non essere totalmente obiettiva su me stessa, te ne do atto.
pazienza, conosco anche bene le contromisure del caso.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non so se ho capito bene.
> spiego, poi dimmi tu se ho capito bene quel che volevi dire.
> per me è maschilista ( oltre che una *reale scemenza*, questa sì ) pensare che una donna pensi e si esprima soprattutto in pubblico, per sostenere il suo _partner _( con tutte le virgolette del caso ) senza prima pensare che le idee espresse possano essere le sue, indipendentemente. e a mio avviso la battutina (che non manca mai) è indice di questa *sciocchissima* mentalità.
> 
> ...


Ma non una donna. Questa è la scemenza. Come una persona che tiene ad un'altra persona, ed è EVIDENTE che appresso a sto Tubarao fuso degli ultimi tempi ci stai tu che più o meno occasionalmente lo sorreggi come puoi. Ma non perchè sei donna, perchè sei un essere umano. Non c'entra nulla il maschilismo, è evidente. Com'è evidente che solo pensare ad una scemenza così, più che semplicemente buttarla in caciara, vuol dire raccontarsela proprio tanto. E si ritorna all'obiettività.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non una donna. Questa è la scemenza. Come una persona che tiene ad un'altra persona, ed è EVIDENTE che appresso a sto Tubarao fuso degli ultimi tempi ci stai tu che più o meno occasionalmente lo sorreggi come puoi. Ma non perchè sei donna, perchè sei un essere umano. Non c'entra nulla il maschilismo, è evidente. Com'è evidente che solo pensare ad una scemenza così, più che semplicemente buttarla in caciara, vuol dire raccontarsela proprio tanto. E si ritorna all'obiettività.



come diceva mio padre: non capisco, ma mi adeguo


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2015)

difendere una persona che mi sta vicino viene spontaneo  e scherzarci bonariamente non mi pareva tanto sgradevole.
che clima pesante


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non una donna. Questa è la scemenza. Come una persona che tiene ad un'altra persona, ed è EVIDENTE che appresso a sto Tubarao fuso degli ultimi tempi ci stai tu che più o meno occasionalmente lo sorreggi come puoi. Ma non perchè sei donna, perchè sei un essere umano. Non c'entra nulla il maschilismo, è evidente. Com'è evidente che solo pensare ad una scemenza così, più che semplicemente buttarla in caciara, vuol dire raccontarsela proprio tanto. E si ritorna all'obiettività.


Concordo.
Relax!!


----------

